# 

## fighter1983

Jak wszystkim wiadomo na rynku dostepne sa styropiany grafitowe (Termoorganika Platinium/ Platinium Plus, Austrotherm, Swisspor itd) charakteryzują się świetną lambdą (0,032/0,031) jednak mam pytanie: * na jaki klej kleiliście ten styropian ?*  czy na klej do przyklejania styropianu czy tez na klej do siatki.
Termoorganika zaleca klejenie klejem do siatki (rozmowa telefoniczna) - na kleju do styropianu mozliwe odklejenie się. Dobry producent chemii (Caparol) wg swoich badan i aprobaty dopuszcza (paramatry styropianu) klej do przyklejania plyt termoizolacyjnych.
Zatem kolejne pytanie: kleil ktos tego typu styropian na klej do styropianu? odpadł?

----------


## ProStaś

> Zatem kolejne pytanie: kleil ktos tego typu styropian na klej do styropianu? odpadł?


Styropmin. 
Grubą warstwą, klejony na zwykły klej, nie odpadł. A ma już 1,5 roku.

pzdr

----------


## bind

Do klejenia płyt grafitowych użyłbym kleju do styropianu Ceresit ZS. Natomiast  do wykonywania warstwy zbrojonej siatką z włókna szklanego zastosował zaprawę Ceresit ZU.

----------


## ryan78

Moje zdanie jest takie, iż trzeba patrzeć na aprobatę systemu ociepleniowego od producenta, a czy będzie to styropian biały czy grafitowy nie ma znaczenia i to  EPS i to EPS (poliestyren ekspandowany). W fazie produkcji granulatu do grafitowego jest dodawane około 2 % grafitu. Poza tym aprobujemy i dajemy gwarancje na system, a nie na poszczególne jego składniki. Nadmienię tylko, iż w prawie każdym systemie klej do zbrojenia siatki nadaje się do przyklejenia styropianu i faktem jest, iż ma on lepsze parametry, ale użycie jego nie jest konieczne.

----------


## fighter1983

> Moje zdanie jest takie, iż trzeba patrzeć na aprobatę systemu ociepleniowego od producenta, a czy będzie to styropian biały czy grafitowy nie ma znaczenia i to  EPS i to EPS (poliestyren ekspandowany). W fazie produkcji granulatu do grafitowego jest dodawane około 2 % grafitu. Poza tym aprobujemy i dajemy gwarancje na system, a nie na poszczególne jego składniki. Nadmienię tylko, iż w prawie każdym systemie klej do zbrojenia siatki nadaje się do przyklejenia styropianu i faktem jest, iż ma on lepsze parametry, ale użycie jego nie jest konieczne.


No wlasnie ja mam podobne zdanie na ten temat, ale ostatnio rozgorzala nam tutaj bardzo intensywna dyskusja, Termoorganika twierdzi ze spadnie i to mialo juz podobno miejsce, natomiast porownujac parametry ich styropianu idealnie trafiamy w aprobate systemu Caparol, ktora to okresla parametry plyt z EPS jakie moga zostac zastosowane. 

Oznacza to, że:
 - albo badania systemu Caparol są nie takie
 - styropian Termoorganiki nie spełnia normy na która się powołuje

I bądź tu mądry....

----------


## coulignon

Mysle że problemem jest jakość kleju do styropianu. Nie ma uniwerslanej granicy jakości takiego kleju. Mogę pokazać Ci klej do styropianu jednego producenta który bedzie wielokrotnie lepszy od kleju do siatki innego produvcenta. Dlatego termorganiaka nie będaca producentem kleju woli się zabazpieczayć i z załżenia zastrzegać użycie zawsze lepszego kleju do siatki.

----------


## edde

mój swisspor klejony rok temu na kreisel do styropianu i na caparol 190S, kołkowany, całość zaciągnięta siatką 165 caparola i białym klejem, do dziś nic nie odpadło  :smile:  nie pękło, nie zarysowało się, klejony na roczne ściany z BK murowane na tradycyjnej zaprawie, ściany bez żadnych zabiegów typu gruntowanie

----------


## E&K

> mój swisspor klejony rok temu na kreisel do styropianu i na caparol 190S, kołkowany, całość zaciągnięta siatką 165 caparola i białym klejem, do dziś nic nie odpadło  nie pękło, nie zarysowało się, klejony na roczne ściany z BK murowane na tradycyjnej zaprawie, ściany bez żadnych zabiegów typu gruntowanie



Mnie zrobili probe i klej trzyma ale pocieszyles mnie ja mam dokaldnie taki sam zestaw oprocz styropianu bo mam Austrotherm i jestem w trakcie :smile:  Na razie po 3 dniowej probie klej chwycil za "pysk" i trzyma :wink:

----------


## adi1964

Podciagam temat.

Moje dylematy to:

1. zamierzam ocieplić dom 20 cm styro w układzie :
a)część mieszkalna domu - styropian grafitowy
b) nieogrzewany garaż, który jest częścią ściany bocznej i wysunięty przed dom - styropian zwykły
c) część pod podbitka, podasze nieuzytkowe- styropian zwykły

2. pytania:
a) na czym kleić
b)jaki klej do "zaciągnięcia siatką"
c) czy jest obawa, że na łączeniu styropianów (sciana boczna) bedzie jakaś róznica na tynku

Dom parterowy

Ps. Czy ktoś ma namiary na jakies promocyjne ceny styropianiu na allegro

----------


## Kornacki

Planując mocowanie płyt izolacyjnych tylko za pomocą kleju (takie rozwiązanie jest najbardziej popularne w budownictwie jednorodzinnym), nie warto eksperymentować z zaprawami klejącymi niewiadomego pochodzenia. Całkiem niezłe są kleje do styropianu Tytan Eos, klej do płyt styropianowych Izolbetu, czy henkelowski klej do styropianu CT 84 Express.

"Bardzo istotne jest uzyskanie odpowiedniej wiedzy na temat używanego produktu oraz styropianu, na który ten produkt ma być nałożony. Celowe jest zwłaszcza pytanie o zawartość substancji organicznych (tzw. organiki, głównie polimerów) w kleju. Na przyczepność kleju do styropianu wpływa ilość i jakość polimeru, który został zastosowany w danej recepturze, a na skuteczność mocowania do ściany – cement zawarty w zaprawie klejącej." tak radzą spece Dryvit Systems.

----------


## coulignon

i spece z Dryvitu wiedzą co piszą oprócz jedenj rzeczy - przeciętny uzytkownik nie jest w stanie ocenić własności kleju. Choć to jest dość proste: złapać bloczek styropianu jakis renomowany EPS 70 i przkleić go do sciany na badane kleje. Po tygodniu spróbować zerwać. Teoretycznnie - powinien peknąc styropian a nie klej. Tylko pokażcie mi który inwestor bedzie tak sie bawił.
Do poczytania: http://ekobudowanie.pl/aktualnosci/1...-speniaja-norm

----------


## kakusek

Dyskusja ucichła a ja mam obcnie dylemat który klej zakupić.Chce ocieplieć dom styropianem grafitowym  Austrotherm Fasada Premium  15 cm.
Wykonawca pracuje na systemie Weber i poleca klej Weber KS 112 lub KS 113 .Problem w tym ze on do tej pory przyklejał na ten klej tylko białe styro .W skłądach w których robiłam wycene nie maja klejów Caparola (mam tylko wyceny z webera i kabe 
,mogłabym jeszcze ewnetualnie zakupić Ceresit)
Czy te kleje(z  webera) faktycznie sa dobre ( i który wybrać) aby nie trzeba było kołkować?(wykonawca asekuracyjnie doradza kołkowanie przynajmniej w narożach budynku)
Drugie pytanie odnosi sie do całości systemu : Podoba mi się kolor  tynku silikonowego z firmy Kabe .Czy moża pomieszać w ten sposób aby kleje ,siatke itd dać z Webera (skoro wykonawca zna te materialy ) natomiast sam tynk silikonowy z Kabe ?(w Weberze nie ma takiego odcienia śmietanki)

----------


## fighter1983

zrob probe przyklej styropian na wybrane kleje a pozniej odrywaj. rozerwanie styropianu - dobrze, oderwanie calej plyty od kleju - zle.
trzymaj sie systemu, jezeli kolor z Kabe Ci sie podoba - zamow system webera w kolorystyce kabe - nie bedzie z tym zadnego problemu

----------


## kakusek

Fighter 1983 buduje na odleglośc i nie mam mozliwosci zrobic proby.Moze faktycznei poprosze wkonawce aby kupil worek webera przykleil styro i sprawdzil czy faktycznie sie trzyma (po ilu dniach nalezy sprawdzac przyczepnosc ?)
Z tym kolorem Webera to chyba nie jest takie proste.W tynkach Kabe kolor zamawiam z mieszalnika a Weber ma gotowe tynki juz wybarwione (przynajmniej tak zrozumialam -chce polozyc tynk silikonowy) Mam kolornik webera (taki papierowy) i oni odcien bialego maja tylko jeden a ja chciałam taki smietankowy jak Kabe 10020 lub 10030 .

----------


## fighter1983

spokojnie probe zrywania mozesz zrobic po 3-7 dniach
z kolorystyka nie ma problemu, mozna zrobic z "cudzego" wzornika.
602-420-813 Krzysiek Ploski "moj" przedstawiciel z ramienia Weber-Terranova, mlody ambitny chlopak, na pewno przygotuje Ci takie barwienie

----------


## kakusek

Dziekuje :smile:  Bede na miejscu w czerwcu i jesli wybiore Webera na pewno sie z nim skantaktuje (mam nadzieje ze to "przedstawiciel" na małopolske )
Otrzymuje teraz oferty cenowe i biore pod uwage jeszcze system Kabe i Ceresita

----------


## fighter1983

no niestety, na mazowieckie, ale z pewnoscia Ci pomoze

----------


## bdan

Czy ktoś może podzielić się doświadczeniem w zakresie klejenia szarego styropianiu na kleju - piance? Jakiej pianki używaliście?

----------


## M/P

Ja moge niestety podzielic sie doswiadczeniem ;(

Styro Swisspor i klej webera 122 o ile dobrze pamietam,
Klejony "na placki" bo przeciez przez tyle lat tak robimy i jest dobrze,
na drugi dzien cala sciana styro na ziemi, placki na scianie (gazobeton),

kilka telefonow do swisspora i webera, kierbuda.......
nastepnego dnia klejenie na ramke i punkty posrodku, tarkowanie styro,
so far so good......

pozdrawiam i nie zycze nikomu podobnych przygod.

----------


## rafalmix

Witam ja miałem to samo styro AUSTROTHERM FASADA PREMIUM na kleju Anserglob BCX39 odchodziło na kleju do siatki BCX40 trzyma.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Witam ja miałem to samo styro AUSTROTHERM FASADA PREMIUM na kleju Anserglob BCX39 odchodziło na kleju do siatki BCX40 trzyma.


co to znaczy "odchodziło" ?
Mówisz o próbie przyklejenia kawałka styro i odrywaniu po czasie, czy w trakcie klejenia do ściany płyty "jeździły"...?

----------


## coulignon

ansera klej niest jakiejś "wyszukanej" jakości. A tynki są fatalnej wręcz.

----------


## rafalmix

> co to znaczy "odchodziło" ?
> Mówisz o próbie przyklejenia kawałka styro i odrywaniu po czasie, czy w trakcie klejenia do ściany płyty "jeździły"...?


Witam 
Na drugi dzień płyty odchodziły od styropianu , klej pozostawał na ścianie a na płycie był tył tylko ślad po kleju , an 40 trzyma jak powinno i nic nie odchodzi.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Witam 
> Na drugi dzień płyty odchodziły od styropianu , klej pozostawał na ścianie a na płycie był tył tylko ślad po kleju , an 40 trzyma jak powinno i nic nie odchodzi.


Aha, pytam, bo sam stosowałem ten klej na połowie domu i nie widziałem takiego efektu (ocieplałem austrotherm`em grafitowym). Kiedyś na tym forum czytałem raport z badan jakości i ta marka nie wyszła zbyt dobrze, tzn różne partie - różna jakość. Jednak nie zauważyłem nic niepokojącego....

----------


## malux20

grafitowy styro  trzeć tarką  od strony ściany w celu poprawienia przyczepności

----------


## Ka*sia

Witam,

Mam zakupiony szary styropian Swisspora. Niestety wykonawca ma duże opóźnienie i nie udało mu się do mnie jeszcze dotrzeć, a temperatura spada i prognozy nie są optymistyczne. Mam pytanie czy i czym kleić jeśli temperatura nie osiągnie 5 stopni. Jeśli nie będzie warunków na zabezpieczenie styropianu siatką, jak bardzo UV zimą zniszczy wierzchnią warstwę? Co zrobilibyście będąc w mojej sytuacji?
Z góry dziękuję za porady

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## coulignon

przyklejenie styro raczej powinno wyjść. Szczególnie jak zaczniesz grzać w budynku. Z siatką to już trochę loteria.

----------


## malux20

ja jestem w podobnej sytuacji jak kasia
we wtorek przyszedł ocieplać  majster   25 cm grafit platinium jak mu odpowiedziałem   że ma tarką przejechać styropian on stwierdził  że on tak mi nie zrobi .
te 25 cm chciałem bez kołkowania  .
na kleju do siatki termoorganiki

powiedzćcie o co chodzi z tą tarką -większa powierzchnia kleju?

----------


## Łukasz80

> ja jestem w podobnej sytuacji jak kasia
> we wtorek przyszedł ocieplać  majster   25 cm grafit platinium jak mu odpowiedziałem   że ma tarką przejechać styropian on stwierdził  że on tak mi nie zrobi .
> te 25 cm chciałem bez kołkowania  .
> na kleju do siatki termoorganiki
> 
> powiedzćcie o co chodzi z tą tarką -większa powierzchnia kleju?


..pewnie o to, żeby powierzchnia była chropowata, ale wg mnie jeśli zostaną luźne kuleczki styro po przetarciu, to pogorszy to właściwości. Ja kleiłem grafitowy bez tarki, i nie zauważyłem niczego niepokojącego...
Poczytaj sobie na temat kołkowania, dużo ludzi pisze, żeby nie kołkować a nie piszą o tym, że producenci systemów umywają ręce, gdy wystąpią jakiekolwiek problemy.

----------


## lukaszja

> Witam,
> Mam pytanie czy i czym kleić jeśli temperatura nie osiągnie 5 stopni. 
> Pozdrawiam
> Kasia


Witaj!
Mam (niestety!) podobną sytuację!
Znalazłem klej Ceresit CT 85 Zima, który podobno może nawet być stosowany do -5 st C.
Teraz pytanie - jest jakiś inny klej do siatki, nazwijmy go - "zimowy"?

----------


## coulignon

nie.

----------


## Ka*sia

Witam,

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi.
Jeśli chodzi o klej zimowy to przeszukując strony producentów, znalazłam jeszcze Weber ks128 oraz Bolix UZ, które wytrzymują po kilku godzinach od przyklejenia spadek temperatury do -5. 
Zastanawiam się jednak czy jeśli temperatury będą powyżej 0 w nocy, to czy nie skorzystać ze zwykłego kleju. Czy może lepiej jednak zainwestować w klej zimowy?

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## coulignon

ogrzewasz ten budynek?

----------


## R&K

a na czym najlepiej kleić Swisspor do ściany ? EOS? lub coś podobnego ?  czy bawić się w tradycyjne kleje? dom parterowy , sciana zewnętrzna 3,3 - nie chciałbym kołkować ...

mam plan w przyszłym tygodniu zacząć robić elewacje później siatka z klejem i zagruntować jeszcze na zimę - reszta na wiosnę

----------


## Ka*sia

W tej chwili nie ogrzewam jeszcze budynku.
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## coulignon

przy ogzrewaniu sprawa jest prosta : przyklejenie płyty styropianowej spowdoje natychmiastowe ocieplenie ściany i dodatnią temp pomiędzy styro a ścianą. Wtedy można użyć zwykłego kleju. Teraz - raczej zimowy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

Witam,
Ja ocieplałem w tym roku domek grafitowym styropianem w dwóch warstwach po 10 cm bez kołkowania. Pierwszą warstwę kleiłem na weberze ks125, robiliśmy na nim próby i za każdym razem oderwanie od ściany występowało w styropianie, sam producent podaje że nie jest wymagane kołkowanie do 12m wys.
drugą warstwę kładliśmy na mijankę stosując klej w piance soudala gdyż ściana byla już wypoziomowana i szło o wiele szybciej a klej trzymał tak samo mocno jak webera.

----------


## photos

wlasnie zakonvzylem ocieplac swissporem 20 cm grafit. Nie przycieralem od strony sciany. Kleilem na tytan eos. Dawalem kolki. Widzialem kilka ocieplen oderwanych od sciany i nie chcialem miec z tym problemu. Chociaz rzeczywiscie tytan trzyma bardzo mocno. No i mala uwaga dla chcacych ocieplac teraz. Otoz te kleje w puszkach-piankowe maja wydajnosc podawana przy pracy w 20 stopniach. Przy takiej temp niestety wydajnosc spada i mnie jednej puszki starczalo na 8 plyt a nie 8 m2 czyli polowa .

----------


## R&K

a nie czytał kolega zaleceń by trzymać puszki w wyższej temperaturze? np we wiaderku z ciepłą wodą  :wink:

----------


## photos

szczerze powiem ze nie  :smile:  oczywiscie puszki byly w domu w temp okolo 15 stopni ale juz jak byla na pistolecie wowczas sie ochladzala. Ogolnie jest okej trzyma bardzo mocno, ale trzeba uwazac bo potrafi odepchnac plyte

----------


## Ka*sia

Z uwagi na dostępność w hurtowniach, styropian będziemy kleić na Ceresit CT85 zimowy. Mam nadzieję, że się będzie trzymał mocno.

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## Esiak

klej do styropianu: Caparol Capatect 190S
klejony styropian: Genderka Fasada Extra 032
efekt: klei dobrze i mocno, żadnych problemów, zrobiona była próba odrywania styro
styropian nie wymagał żadnej obróbki przed klejeniem

----------


## lord_black

klej do styropianu Caparol 190s i styropian Neographite Fasada 033, nie było żadnych problemów. Klej trzymał bardzo dobrze.

----------


## tank102

Termoorganika Platinum - i nic więcej.

----------


## Esiak

> Termoorganika Platinum - i nic więcej.


 i na ślinę kleiłeś...?

----------


## EWBUD

Witam.
Na jednej z ostatnich realizacji grafitowy styro kleiliśmy na Caparola do styropianu.
Za wzgl. na to, że nie było jeszcze zamocowanych barierek musieliśmy po 4 dniach oderwać jedną płytę - masakra, klej trzyma się b. solidnie, zarówno porothermu jak i styropianu.
Tak więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić takie rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

> Termoorganika Platinum - i nic więcej.


znacznie tańszy a równie dobry Swisspor 






całość klejona na Tytan EOS - głownie ze względu na szybkość i łatwość pracy oraz niesprzyjające warunki pogodowe 
no i oczywiście bez kołkowania

w innych warunkach pogodowych z pewnością zdecydował bym się na tradycyjny klej
należy jednak pamiętać i zwrócić uwagę  na  wymogi gwarancyjne w różnych systemach tynkowania !

Konrad

----------


## Ka*sia

Witam,

Styropian szary Swisspora kleiliśmy na Ceresit CT85 oraz a następnie zimowy Alpol. Po kilku dniach jeden element musiał być zerwany. Trzymał się mocno.

Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## F***T

Witam Drogich Forumowiczów,
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości pragnę poinformować, że styropian grafitowy może być klejony zarówno zaprawą klejową do przyklejania styropianu jak również uniwersalnym do przyklejania i zatapiania siatki. Liczne badania w naszym laboratorium potwierdziły, że styropian tego rodzaju nie wymaga stosowania specjalnego kleju i przy zastosowaniu  np. FAST NORMAL S lub FAST SPECJAL wyniki uzyskiwane podczas prób na rozrywanie mieściły się w przyjętych normach.
 Niestety wielu producentów styropianu grafitowego zaleca do klejenia stosowanie zapraw uniwersalnych o większej elastyczności, ze względu na specyfikę tego materiału. Chodzi tutaj o jego kolor oraz bardzo dużą absorpcję promieniowania słonecznego, które nagrzewając przyklejone płyty powoduje powstanie bardzo dużych naprężeń w układzie o odspojenie ich od podłoża. Reasumując zdarza się, że podczas klejenia tego  styropianu podczas silnego słońca, bez stosowania specjalnych siatek osłonowych na rusztowaniach może dojść do jego odspojenia od zaprawy klejowej, która pozostaje na podłożu. 
W związku z powyższym zaleca się aby tego typu prace prowadzone były w optymalnych warunkach tj. od+5 do +25st.C, unikając bezpośredniego działania promieniowania słonecznego  oraz stosując siatki osłonowe zmniejszające  nagrzewanie przyklejonych płyt.

----------


## Tatarak

> klej do styropianu Caparol 190s i styropian Neographite Fasada 033, nie było żadnych problemów. Klej trzymał bardzo dobrze.


Lord - a jak ten Neographite w ogóle? prosty, porządny? jak wrażenia, bo też go rozważam.

----------


## michal.bdg

Witam,
Czytam i rozumiem ze grafit i tradycyjny styropian to ten sam materiał i nie maja specjalnych wytycznych co do kleju. Mam pytanie. 
1.Czy tytan Eos w pianie ma aprobatę producentów syropianu i czy ma ktoś może jakieś negatywne doświadczenia z nim związane?? 
2. Czy klej miedzy styropianem a murem może mieć wpływ na jakość i parametry wykonania elewacji jeśli wszystko od zewnątrz tj. klej siatka i tynk wybiorę od jednego producenta. Pytam bo chciałbym się zabezpieczyć na ewentualne reklamacje.

----------


## Tatarak

Mnie pani  w hurtowni ostatnio wmawiała, że do klejenia styro grafitowego trzeba używać kleju Uniwersalnego Termoorganiki  :wink:  a mój wykonawca mówi, że klei go normalnie każdym klejej do styro  :smile:  
1. "mój" elewator chwalił też Tytan Eos w pianie.
2. moim zdaniem nie, ale producenci "systemów" oczywiście nalegają, aby wszystko brać systemowe. tylko właśnie nie wiem, jak to jest z reklamowaniem w razie czego  :sad:   ostatnio gadałyśmy o tym u mnie w komentarzach, więc cytuję za Madeleine:
generalnie zalecenia  stosowania całego systemu są niezgodne z prawem.  Producent nie ma prawa napisać, że gwarancja obowiązuje pod warunkiem  zastosowania innych jego produktów. Musi natomiast sprecyzować wymagania  techniczne, które mają spełniać komponenty (i może to zrobić tak, że  właściwie wychodzi na jedno). Zwłaszcza, że klej do styro ma się  absolutnie nijak do tynku, w końcu nie mają ze sobą styczności.

----------


## mimiko

Witam
To ja coś jeszcze dorzucę... W zeszłym roku w listopadzie miałem klejone fragmenty elewacji z 20cm Austrothermu grafitowego klejem Ceresitu ZU. Teraz przy montażu rolet trzeba było odsłonić 2 nadproża nad balkonem. Styropian trzymał się doskonale - klej nie odspajał się, pęknięcie było w styro.
Teraz robię resztę elewacji na Swissporze Lambda i Ceresicie ZU. Wybór był podyktowany umiarkowaną ceną w stosunku do ZS oraz tym, że w specyfikacji ZU producent podaje, że nie ma konieczności kołkowania styropianu (będę kołkować jedynie na wszelki wypadek narożniki).
MM

----------


## Tatarak

u mnie styropian Neographit został przyklejony klejem systemowym Caparola. trzyma się elegancko  :smile:

----------


## szymas

Ja również kleiłem płyty Neografit klejem Caparola. Płyty równe.

----------


## surgi22

platinium plus - Tytan eos-  ok.

----------


## K160

Czy ktoś ma wiedzę, konkretne fakty, które naświetlą mi różnicę pomiędzy klejem do styropianu typu Tytan EOS za 27zł, a najtańszą pianą w puszcze za 9zł lub niskoprężną za 11zł ?  Ja mam izolację ze styropianu na poddaszu klejoną właśnie na zwykła pianę za 9zł i jak do tej pory -1rok, nie widzę żadnych negatywnych objawów.
Czy to nie jest przykład totalnego marketingu, który sprawia, że za produkt, o takich samych lub zbliżonych właściwościach płacimy 3 razy więcej?

Ze swoich doświadczeń pianowych podzielę się dwoma "poradami" dla oszczędnych inwestorów. Są drogie pianki rzekomo 36% bardziej wydajne. Wystarczy wziąć od nich wężyk, który ma na końcu dyszę z małymi dziurkami, i podłączyć go do najzwyklejszej, marketowej piany za 9zł i uzyskujemy 33% wzrost wydajność bez wydania złotówki. Do tego nakładanie piany jest dużo dokładniejsze i prostsze. Mimo tego, że mam pistolet do piany, to po wielu próbach stwierdziłem, że wygodniej pracuje się zwykłą puszką z wężykiem, nawet jeśli trzeba przerwać prace i wznowić po kilku dniach, tygodniach, to czyszczenie wężyka jest 4 razy mniej pracochłonne niż pistoletu.
Jeśli zaś chodzi o czyszczenie, to odradzam wyrzucanie pieniędzy na czyściki. Miałem czyścik Soudala i stwierdzam jednoznacznie, że on bardziej przeszkadza niż pomaga. Tworzy taki super kleisty, zbity glut. Zamiast czyścika lepiej po prostu odłożyć pianę na bok. Zostawić do wyschnięcia i później w 1 minutę oderwać strupek z piany, który pięknie odchodzi o rurki. Jako dowód powiem, że jednej dyszy od drogiej pianki (rzekomo 33% więcej) używam już przy 12 puszce piany, bez oznak zużycia.

----------


## pawko_

> producent podaje, że nie ma konieczności kołkowania styropianu (będę kołkować jedynie na wszelki wypadek narożniki).
> MM


Z tym kołkowaniem na samych narożnikach byłbym ostrożny, ponoć może to dać odwrotny efekt do zamierzonego- tak mówił fachowiec, tylko zapomniałem dlaczego, coś tam tłumaczył, ale wyleciały mi z głowy jego argumenty. Dodał jeszcze, że jeśli kołkujemy to całość, a jeśli tylko same naroża to lepiej w ogóle nie kołkować.

----------


## mimiko

Znajomy miał tak kołkowane. Fachowcy tak polecają :smile:  
MM

----------


## mimiko

Styropian na ścianach piwnicy mam klejony na pianie EOS. 2 płyty odpadły przy okazji praz porządkowych ( na jednej stanąłem, drugą uderzyłem parę razy deskami). Obydwie podkleiłem zwykłą, tanią pianą pistoletową z Obi. Nałożyłem ją na obwodzie i 3 "placki" w środku. Trzymają się lepiej jak na EOSie.

----------


## WiolaB

Mąż klei właśnie styropian grafitowy klejem Weber KS125 i mówi że jest rewelacyjny bardzo mocno trzyma już na drugi dzień. Styropian oczywiście przetarty papierem ściernym

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mąż klei właśnie styropian grafitowy klejem Weber KS125 i mówi że jest rewelacyjny bardzo mocno trzyma już na drugi dzień. Styropian oczywiście przetarty papierem ściernym


ja też kleiłem na ten klej, nie przecierałem styropianu, cały dom jest tylko na kleju...nie kołkowałem go wcale.

----------


## leniin

Witam

Posiadam grafitowa 20 TO i bede ja niedlugo kleil.
Mam dostem do 2 klejow.

Optolith za 13,50

oraz

Bash (jakis PCI nie pamietam nazwy)  za 20,50

roznica 500zl

Czym sie kierowac cena czy firma

Prosze o opinie!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam
> 
> Posiadam grafitowa 20 TO i bede ja niedlugo kleil.
> Mam dostem do 2 klejow.
> 
> Optolith za 13,50
> 
> oraz
> 
> ...


użyj tego na którym jest napisane że nie wymaga kolkowania

----------


## michalz2x

Witam. Jaki klejow uzywaliscie do klejenia grafitowego styropianu? Mam do przyklejenia Termoorganike Platinum. Czy mozna przyklejac styro przy temp 0 st.C bo zapewne w listopadzie beda juz przymrozki...  Z gory dzieki za pomoc. Pozdr. M.

----------


## LAG

Styropiany Grafitowe powinno się przyklejać klejami do wykonywania warstwy zbrojenia lub klejami poliuretanowymi. Producenta wybierz sam :smile:  Nie stosuj typowego kleju do przyklejania płyt styropianowych!
Wszystkie kleje na bazie cementu powinno się stosować przy temp.min. +5 C, podobnie kleje poliuretanowe! Jest co prawda kilku producentów na rynku, którzy mają w swojej ofercie kleje, które można stosować w temp. min 0 C, ale to chyba dość ryzykowne stosować takie produkty.

----------


## michalz2x

Czy w pazdzierniku mozna bez obaw kleic styropian? Temperatury w nocy sa juz w okolicy 3-5 stopni... ;-(

----------


## LAG

Trzeba pamiętać, że kleje na bazie cementu (popularne kleje w workach) wysychają nie tylko w wyniku odparowywania wilgoci, ale także w wyniku wchłaniania wilgoci przez ścianę. W praktyce wygląda to tak, że jeśli przylkei się styropian w ciągu dnia, to wieczorem zaprawa jest już na tyle związana, że nie straszny jej nawet mróz. Przy obecnych temperaturach z powodzeniem możesz przyklejać styropian. Pamiętaj też, że im dłużej wysycha zaprawa tym większą wytrzymałość osiągnie w przyszłośći - to taka cecha zapraw cementowych :smile:

----------


## michalz2x

Kupilem worek Termoorganiki SP-KU. Przykleilem wczoraj plyte na 6 plackow  :wink: . Po jakim czasie probowac ja odkleic? Michal

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Kupilem worek Termoorganiki SP-KU. Przykleilem wczoraj plyte na 6 plackow . Po jakim czasie probowac ja odkleic? Michal


ja sprawdzałem po 5 dniach.... pamiętajże klei się na "wianuszek" do tego ze dwa placki po środku, robi się tak żeby ograniczyć ruch powietrza między ścianą a styro...
Ja kleiłem na klej webera ks125 styro grafitowe bez kołkowania - wszystko trzyma drugi rok.

----------


## michalz2x

> ja sprawdzałem po 5 dniach.... pamiętajże klei się na "wianuszek" do tego ze dwa placki po środku, robi się tak żeby ograniczyć ruch powietrza między ścianą a styro...
> Ja kleiłem na klej webera ks125 styro grafitowe bez kołkowania - wszystko trzyma drugi rok.


Tzn czy nalezy kleic na ramke? Jak powinno nakladac sie klej? Dzieki!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Tzn czy nalezy kleic na ramke? Jak powinno nakladac sie klej? Dzieki!


dokładnie tak!! na youtub są filmiki jak nakładać klej, ja formowałem  kielnią dość gruby wałek wkoło styropianu plus dawałem ze dwa placki w środek i dokładając do ściany wmasowywałem płytę tak długo aż mi zaczął wypływać bokami klej który zbierałem kielnią.....trochę zabawy z tym było ale wiem że mam zrobione porządnie.

----------


## michalz2x

Czy tworzenie ramek, w ktorych bedzie zamkniete powietrze, nie bedzie powodowac wykroplania sie wody w tych zamknietych polach? M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Czy tworzenie ramek, w ktorych bedzie zamkniete powietrze, nie bedzie powodowac wykroplania sie wody w tych zamknietych polach? M.


a czy w zamkniętych komorach  okien masz wodę?? zarówno zespolone szyby jak i rama składa się ze szczelnych komór z powietrzem i tam jakoś wody nie ma ..... właśnie o to w tym wszystkim chodzi żeby wytworzyć szczelną poduszkę powietrzną która dodatkowo izoluje... zauważ że im więcej przegród z powietrzem tym cieplej np. okno 5-cio komorowe jest zimniejsze od 6-cio

----------


## burundi

> Kupilem worek Termoorganiki SP-KU. Przykleilem wczoraj plyte na 6 plackow . Po jakim czasie probowac ja odkleic? Michal


I jak ten klej? W hurtowni proponują mi ten klej do styro Termoorganiki Paltinium, ale bardzo mało opinii o nim jest i nie wiem czy ten czy może innej firmy wybrać?

----------


## byry007

Miałem kupic styro termoorganika i dowiedziałem sie ze jest bardzo drogi i tak samo kleje

----------


## leniin

Ja mam styro TO a kleję na caparolu. Super trzyma juz na drugi dzien po przyklejeniu kiedy trzeba bylo odkleic jedna płyte to musiallem ja rozwalic tak klej trzymał

----------


## fighter1983

> użyj tego na którym jest napisane że nie wymaga kolkowania


Czytaj - ulegnij marketingowi  :big tongue:  Nie ma na rynku kleju do mocowania plyt styropianowych ktory nie wymaga kolkowania w kazdych warunkach i w kazdym przypadku.
mar1982kaz - nie popelniaj bledu wielu forumowiczow - jezeli cos sie sprawdzilo u Ciebie - super.... nalezy sie cieszyc, jednak niekoniecznie sprawdzi sie to u kogos innego.
Na dobra sprawe jak podrazysz troszke temat to Weber wyluszczy Ci ile gwiazdek jest przy tym "nie wymaga kolkowania"  takie wiesz... gwiazdeczki z drobnym druczkiem  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Czytaj - ulegnij marketingowi  Nie ma na rynku kleju do mocowania plyt styropianowych ktory nie wymaga kolkowania w kazdych warunkach i w kazdym przypadku.
> mar1982kaz - nie popelniaj bledu wielu forumowiczow - jezeli cos sie sprawdzilo u Ciebie - super.... nalezy sie cieszyc, jednak niekoniecznie sprawdzi sie to u kogos innego.
> Na dobra sprawe jak podrazysz troszke temat to Weber wyluszczy Ci ile gwiazdek jest przy tym "nie wymaga kolkowania"  takie wiesz... gwiazdeczki z drobnym druczkiem


tak się składa że dobrze zorientowałem się w kleju webera (ks125) i nie ma tam żadnych haczyków, dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela firmy i ten powiedział mi że jeżeli będe kleił na wianuszek plus parę placków po środku to nic nie ma prawa odpaść, zaznaczył żeby 40% powierzchni płyty było przyklejone do ściany - wmasowywałem każdą płytę i spokojnie klej oblepiał wtedy ponad połowę styropianu. Ważne też jest żeby powierzchnia ściany była czysta, jak robiłem próby to za każdym razem odrywałem płytę po drobniutkim kawałku a klej z resztkami styro. musiałem skuwać młotkiem. na worku jest wyraźnie napisane że nie wymaga żadnego dodatkowego mocowania do 12 metrów.... czyli do 4 piętra

----------


## fighter1983

hahah i teraz niech da Ci to na pismie  :smile:  
Niech Ci da na pismie on lub dzial techniczny ze klejac plyty styropianowe na tym kleju nie wymaga sie kolkowania 
na 100% tego nie otrzymasz na pismie. Zaklad?

Ja wiem jak Ci ta proba wyszla, spodziewalem sie tego,, klej jest niezly rzeczywiscie, ale wkurza mnie takie pisanie bzdur na opakowaniu....

----------


## fighter1983

ooo a tak a propos pisania bzdur na workach  :smile:  jakiego kleju uzywasz do plytek na zewnatrz? 
Spodziewam sie ze uzywasz jakiegos kleju klasy C2 ... za 40-80zl za worek.
Dlaczego wiec nie uzyjesz kleju typu.... zwykly atlas za 14 czy tam 16 zlotych worek skoro na worku napisane jest ze jest do stosowania na zewnatrz i wewnatrz.... zreszta zgodnie z prawda ? mozna go zastosowac na zewnatrz... ale to ze plytki pewnie odpadna.... no coz...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> ooo a tak a propos pisania bzdur na workach  jakiego kleju uzywasz do plytek na zewnatrz? 
> Spodziewam sie ze uzywasz jakiegos kleju klasy C2 ... za 40-80zl za worek.
> Dlaczego wiec nie uzyjesz kleju typu.... zwykly atlas za 14 czy tam 16 zlotych worek skoro na worku napisane jest ze jest do stosowania na zewnatrz i wewnatrz.... zreszta zgodnie z prawda ? mozna go zastosowac na zewnatrz... ale to ze plytki pewnie odpadna.... no coz...


płaciłem za worek 28zł !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  jest to zupełnie innego rodzaju klej niż innych producentów,  uwierz mi że przestudiowałem temat klejów i jeżeli taki producent jak weber w aprobacie technicznej wyraźnie informuje że nie potrzeba kołkować do 12metrów wys. to dlaczego mam wierzyć że to bujda, równie dobrze można stwierdzić że styropian grafitowy nie jest tak ciepły jak podaje aprobata techniczna. Nie wiem czy pracowałeś na tym kleju bo jest to zaprawa gruboziarnista jak robiłem próby na innych to żaden nie był tak "piaszczysty" te kruszywo które tam użyli znacznie podnosi siłę wiązania co jest logiczne bo do betonu też sypią kamyszek. Oczywiście wszystko można spiep..... jak ktoś nie oczyści dokładnie powierzchni do której będzie kleił  to mu odpadnie na bank. Coraz więcej ludzi nie kołkuje i to na znacznie gorszych klejach... około 100m obok mnie też stoi domek bez kołkowania tam kleili do pustaka keramzytowego a u mnie do mega-maxa i jakoś nic nie odpadło a elewacje mają po 2 lata

----------


## LAG

> Coraz więcej ludzi nie kołkuje i to na znacznie gorszych klejach... około 100m obok mnie też stoi domek bez kołkowania tam kleili do pustaka keramzytowego a u mnie do mega-maxa i jakoś nic nie odpadło a elewacje mają po 2 lata


Do ściany to akurat każdy klej będzie miał dużą przyczepnosć... problem stanowi przyczepność do styropianu!
Wykonuje elewacje na co dzień i uwierz mi, że nie znalazłem jeszcze na rynku takiego kleju, którym z powodzeniem przykleiłbym styropian grafitowy bez kołkowania. Raz to zrobiłem, właśnie podanym przez Ciebie klejem Webera - poprawienie tego i zakołkowanie kosztowało mnie później dwa dni pracy! O ile z powodzeniem można sobie odpuścić to przy stosowaniu białego styropianu, o tyle przy graficie powinno się to zrobić bez względu na to jakiego kleju sie używa!
Popieram tutaj fighter1983

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Do ściany to akurat każdy klej będzie miał dużą przyczepnosć... problem stanowi przyczepność do styropianu!
> Wykonuje elewacje na co dzień i uwierz mi, że nie znalazłem jeszcze na rynku takiego kleju, którym z powodzeniem przykleiłbym styropian grafitowy bez kołkowania. Raz to zrobiłem, właśnie podanym przez Ciebie klejem Webera - poprawienie tego i zakołkowanie kosztowało mnie później dwa dni pracy! O ile z powodzeniem można sobie odpuścić to przy stosowaniu białego styropianu, o tyle przy graficie powinno się to zrobić bez względu na to jakiego kleju sie używa!
> Popieram tutaj fighter1983


jak ja robiłem próby to za każdym razem oderwanie występowało w warstwie styropianu więc coś musiałeś spiepr... w dorabianiu kleju lub kleiłeś w upały. Powtórzę jeszcze raz że moja elewacja ma ponad rok i nawet klejąc styro pod płytą balkonową nie kołkowałem i jakoś nic nie odpada. Po roku  jak wstawiali mi drzwi to musiałem troszkę elewacji zerwać i bylo to samo - styropian odrywał się w połowie. Jak nie wierzycie to zapraszam.

----------


## fighter1983

dokladnie... najslabszym polaczeniem jest polaczenie pomiedzy klejem a styropianem... ja wiem ze moze byc ok... ale nie musi. Po co Weber pisze tu o tym ze mozna nie kolkowac do 12m przy spelnieniu nosnosci podloza, kiedy przyczepnosc do podloza jest 5x wieksza? poza tym ja juz to gdzies analizowalem i "na szybko" znalazlem 3 zapisy w AT tego systemu ktore sa co najmniej dziwne. 
Nie ma co sie zachwycac....
Parametry przyczepnosciowe KS125:
Przyczepność do podłoża mineralnego >0,5 MPa
Przyczepność do styropianu (rozerwanie w warstwie styropianu) >0,1 MPa

wezmy.... zeby nie bylo ze jeden z moich ulubionych: Ceresit CT83:
do betonu > 0,6 MPa
do styropianu > 0,1 MPa (rozerwanie w warstwie styropianu)

Kreisel:
Przyczepność do betonu w stanie powietrzno-suchym: ≥ 0,3 MPa
Przyczepność do styropianu: ≥ 0,1 MPa

Caparol:
Przyczepność do podłoża:
beton: ≥ 0,25 MPa (w. suche)
EPS: ≥ 0,08 MPa (w. suche)

tak wiec jak widac... przyczepnosc do EPS jest zawsze najmniejsza... i to stanowi problem... 
dobry klej moze zadzialac bez kolkowania... ale... nie musi...

a tak wogole .... to i tak polowa styropianow nie spelnia wymogow AT systemodawcy... wiec o co sie tu spierac tak wogole... w razie czego i tak systemodawca stwierdzi wine wykonawcy albo styropianu  :smile:  
Mi chodzi jedynie o to ze taki zapis: 12m bez kolkowania jest marketingiem a nie faktem

----------


## mar1982kaz

Nie wiem jak to jest w przypadku wszystkich klei ale jak wziąłem kilka rodzai do przeprowadzenia prób to tylko w przypadku webera oderwanie od ściany występowało w styropianie. Też byłem sceptycznie nastawiony do metody bez kołkowej ale po rozmowach z  ludźmi którzy mieszkają w takich domach i to ładnych parę lat, oraz po rozmowie z kolegą zajmującym się ocieplaniem domów i mówiącym mi że z roku na rok coraz więcej osób każe mu nie kołkować i żadnych problemów nie ma, podjąłem decyzję o niekołkowaniu. Zresztą po co byłoby mi przyklejać 20 cm styropianu graf. i potem dziurawić go setkami dziur..... mam fajną fotkę dla tych co kołkują.

----------


## pawko_

Mam 15 cm TermoOranigki Platinum nie kołkowałem- dom parterowy (klejone na wianuszek, a w środku 8 placków). Ściana była uprzednio gruntowana przed przyklejaniem płyt. Styropian przecierany tarką od wewnątrz przed nałożeniem kleju. Głupotą byłoby kołkowanie tego styropianu bynajmniej na domu parterowym. 
Klej TermoOrganiki to klej z firmy Akamit. Robi to fabryka Akamit i to samo sypie do swoich worków jak i do tych pod nazwą TermoOrganika także nie polecam przepłacać bo to są te same kleje. Notabene kleiłem swój styro na Akamit i bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## coulignon

takie same? Akamit też robił dla Kabexu i ten klej nie spełniał żadnej normy. Zmiana receptury to jakieś 3 minuty pracy nad sterownikiem mieszalni. A oszczędności to ho, ho!

----------


## LAG

> jak ja robiłem próby to za każdym razem oderwanie występowało w warstwie styropianu więc coś musiałeś spiepr... w dorabianiu kleju lub kleiłeś w upały. Powtórzę jeszcze raz że moja elewacja ma ponad rok i nawet klejąc styro pod płytą balkonową nie kołkowałem i jakoś nic nie odpada. Po roku  jak wstawiali mi drzwi to musiałem troszkę elewacji zerwać i bylo to samo - styropian odrywał się w połowie. Jak nie wierzycie to zapraszam.


Tak, masz rację, spier... bo uwierzyłem w to co było napisane na worku...

----------


## pawko_

> takie same? Akamit też robił dla Kabexu i ten klej nie spełniał żadnej normy. Zmiana receptury to jakieś 3 minuty pracy nad sterownikiem mieszalni. A oszczędności to ho, ho!


Ale kiedy to było ?
Też czytałem, że Akamit nie spełniał norm, natomiast było to opublikowane również po to żeby firmy mogły się zrehabilitować i poprawić jakość.
W chwili obecnej z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.
Tak są to kleje takie same tylko pakowane w inne worki  :smile:  i nie pytaj skąd wiem...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Tak, masz rację, spier... bo uwierzyłem w to co było napisane na worku...


ja uwierzyłem i jest OK .... więc coś jednak spieprzyłeś

----------


## EWBUD

> Nie wiem jak to jest w przypadku wszystkich klei ale jak wziąłem kilka rodzai do przeprowadzenia prób to tylko w przypadku webera oderwanie od ściany występowało w styropianie. Też byłem sceptycznie nastawiony do metody bez kołkowej ale po rozmowach z  ludźmi którzy mieszkają w takich domach i to ładnych parę lat, oraz po rozmowie z kolegą zajmującym się ocieplaniem domów i mówiącym mi że z roku na rok coraz więcej osób każe mu nie kołkować i żadnych problemów nie ma, podjąłem decyzję o niekołkowaniu. Zresztą po co byłoby mi przyklejać 20 cm styropianu graf. i potem dziurawić go setkami dziur..... mam fajną fotkę dla tych co kołkują.


Wydaje mi się, że już tą fotkę kiedyś komentowałem tutaj na forum.
Ale napiszę jeszcze raz: czy ta ilość kołków na tej elewacji została zamocowana właśnie po to, żeby zrobić poźniej taką fotkę i straszyć zwolenników kołkowania?
Bo ilość tych łączników mechanicznych nie jest  wg,. mnie normalna na tym zdjęciu.
Wg. mnie jako wykonawcy: chcesz kołkować - zastosuj zatyczki styropianowe - żaden koszt.
Nie chcesz kołków - nie ma problemu - robimy bez kołków - w gwarancji pojawia się zapis, że na wyraźne życzenie inwestora zrezygnowaliśmy z łączników mechanicznych i za ewentualne konsekwencje wykonawca (ja ) nie odpowiada - i po kłopocie.
A prywatnym zadaniem?
U siebie - jak w końcu będę  robił elewację  :smile:  chyba nie będę kołkował - chyba.
A wracając do tematu wątku: do styro grafitowego używałem i normalnego kleju do styro z Ceresitu - kilka lat temu - i nic się nie działo i  nie dzieje.  Ostatnio lepimy  :smile:  na Caparolu  do siatki i jest ok, był też montaż na Caparolu do styro - czerwonym - jak po kilku dniach trzeba było wyciąć kawałek na barierki - masakra  - bez maizla i młotka nie podchodź  :smile:

----------


## LAG

> ja uwierzyłem i jest OK .... więc coś jednak spieprzyłeś


Siakoś się nikt nigdy nie skarżył :smile:  Ale każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali.... Wierzysz, że masz dobrze i tego się trzymaj!

----------


## fighter1983

a no wlasnie  :smile:  i tu jest pies pogrzebany....
Zapis w umowie bardzo sluszny... i bardzo poprawny.
Bo 100 razy bedzie ok, a ten 1 raz moze styropian spasc... i bedzie problem.
Prywatnie - wiem ze czesto kolkowanie jest zbedne
Sluzbowo - nie moge wyrazic takiej opinii

Koszt kolkow i zatyczek jest tak niewielki ze nie ma o czym wogole mowic, patrzac na koszty i wlasnie zapis wykonawcy ze na wyrazne zyczenie nie stosowano lacznikow mechanicznych praktycznie wykonawce zwalnia z odpowiedzialnosci.

A dlaczego niby wymyslono te kolki? a dlaczego w AT systemow jest zapis o stosowaniu lacznikow mechanicznych zgodnie z projektem z uwzglednieniem sily ssacej wiatru? 

O Piotrek bierze sie za swoja elewacje... bedzie Carbon  :big tongue:

----------


## EWBUD

> a no wlasnie  i tu jest pies pogrzebany....
> Zapis w umowie bardzo sluszny... i bardzo poprawny.
> Bo 100 razy bedzie ok, a ten 1 raz moze styropian spasc... i bedzie problem.
> Prywatnie - wiem ze czesto kolkowanie jest zbedne
> Sluzbowo - nie moge wyrazic takiej opinii
> 
> Koszt kolkow i zatyczek jest tak niewielki ze nie ma o czym wogole mowic, patrzac na koszty i wlasnie zapis wykonawcy ze na wyrazne zyczenie nie stosowano lacznikow mechanicznych praktycznie wykonawce zwalnia z odpowiedzialnosci.
> 
> A dlaczego niby wymyslono te kolki? a dlaczego w AT systemow jest zapis o stosowaniu lacznikow mechanicznych zgodnie z projektem z uwzglednieniem sily ssacej wiatru? 
> ...


Jeszcze się nie biorę, na tą chwilę: żona namawia, namawia, namawia.....................  :smile: 
i tak od jakiegoś czasu - długiego  :smile: 
Ale jak będę robił to albo Carbon, albo armierungsputz.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Prywatnie - wiem ze czesto kolkowanie jest zbedne
> Sluzbowo - nie moge wyrazic takiej opinii


no i wszystko w tym temacie

----------


## Franzelot

Nie jestem jakimś fachowcem, ale umiem czytać ze zrozumieniem i analizować. Jestem na etapie ocieplania budynku i porównywałem kleje różnych producentów, a konkretnie wartości z ich kart technicznych. I tutaj moje spostrzeżenia. Większość zapraw klejowych do styropianu posiada wartości:
Przyczepność do betonu w stanie powietrzno-suchym: ≥ 0,3 MPa
Przyczepność do styropianu: ≥ 0,1 MPa
Jeśli najsłabszym punktem przyczepności tego kleju jest i tak miejsce połączenia z EPS to po co kupować klej, który ma przyczepność  ≥ 0,6 MPa (jak w przypadku Ceresit) jeśli i tak jak ma się odkleić to i tak odklei Nam się nie od ściany tylko bezpośrednio przy styro, a jest znacznie droższy od pozostałych.
Druga sprawa. Niektóre zaprawy są "wzmacniane włóknami. Nie prowadziłem żadnych badań i polegam tutaj na opiniach, które przeczytałem. Jeśli ta zaprawa jest lepsza do zatapiania siatki to równie dobrze sprawi się do przytwierdzenia styropianu do ściany. Dlatego po porównaniu zapraw 4 różnych producentów zakupię FAST Specjal FK002 (właśnie z włóknami za 12,10/worek).
Jeśli plotę bzdury to niech mnie ktoś z tego błędu wyprowadzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Malybialy

Witam
Mam zamiar przyklejać 15cm styropian grafitowy, na klej atlas grawis U. Producent podaje- zaprawa klejąca do styropianu oraz do zatapiania siatki.
Co o tym myślicie? pozdrawiam

----------


## WAKrysiak

> Witam
> Mam zamiar przyklejać 15cm styropian grafitowy, na klej atlas grawis U. Producent podaje- zaprawa klejąca do styropianu oraz do zatapiania siatki.
> Co o tym myślicie? pozdrawiam


Witam.
Grawis U da radę, ale lepszy/pewniejszy do grafitu byłby bogatszy recepturowo Stopter K-20.
Proszę też nie zapomnieć przeszlifować/zszorstkowić płyty po stronie klejonej (lewej). 
Po co taki zabieg? 
Poprawi to przyczepność kleju do płyt z grafitem.

----------


## Malybialy

ATLAS STOPTER K-20 - przyczepność: beton ≥ 0,6 MPa, styropian ≥ 0,1 
ATLAS GRAWIS U - przyczepność: beton ≥ 0,3 MPa, styropian ≥ 0,1 MPa
Dane ze strony producenta. Chodzi o przyczepność do betonu?

----------


## WAKrysiak

> ATLAS STOPTER K-20 - przyczepność: beton ≥ 0,6 MPa, styropian ≥ 0,1 
> ATLAS GRAWIS U - przyczepność: beton ≥ 0,3 MPa, styropian ≥ 0,1 MPa
> Dane ze strony producenta. Chodzi o przyczepność do betonu?


Nie tylko do betonu.
Proszę zauważyć, że jeśli do jednego materiału ma lepszą przyczepność, to do styropianu ten parametr też będzie lepszy, a zwłaszcza grafitowego..
Podane wartości są normowe i znaczają tyle, że produkt spełnia,przewyższa próg wymagań.
Proszę też wziąć pod uwage, że grafit obniża adhezję kleju, bo badania są wykonywane na zwykłym styropianie białym.
Dlaczego przyczepność do styropianu w badaniach jest wymagana na takim poziomie?
Dlatego,  że powyżej pewnych wartości przyczepności do styropianu nie da się zbadać.
Styropian ulegnie rozerwaniu w swojej strukturze. Nie da się więc zbadać tej rzeczywistej przyczepności poza próg wytrzymalości styropianu na rozerwanie.
Zaręczam jednak, że przyczepność kleju do powierzchni styropianu jest o wiele wieksza niż to co jest podawane zgodnie z normą.
Warto sie wtedy sugerować własnie tą drugą wartością, przyczepności do podłoża.
Im wyższa tym także będzie wyższa przyczepność do styropianu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Proszę też wziąć pod uwage, że grafit obniża adhezję kleju, bo badania są wykonywane na zwykłym styropianie białym.
> .


Ma Pan jakies wyniki badan potwierdzajace ten fakt czy sa to przypuszczenia?
Czyzbyscie byli kolejna firma za Weberem ktora to produkuje "klej do styropianu grafitowego?"

----------


## WAKrysiak

> Ma Pan jakies wyniki badan potwierdzajace ten fakt czy sa to przypuszczenia?
> Czyzbyscie byli kolejna firma za Weberem ktora to produkuje "klej do styropianu grafitowego?"


Oczywiście, że nie są to przypuszczenia, tylko fakt, w dodatku poparty badaniami.  :big grin: 
I nie tylko badaniami, także rzeczywistymi sytuacjami na realizacjach.
Na temat specjalnego kleju do styropianu grafitowego Atlas nic mi nie wiadomo.
Do przykelejania jednak styropianu grafitowego rekomendujemy najbogadszy recepturowo i najpewniejszy nasz produkt do przyklejania płyt styropianowych jakim jest STOPTER K-20. Można na niego przyklejać każdy styropian. XPS, EPS, Elastyfikowany i ten właśnie grafitowy. Jest on również przeznaczony do wykonania warstwy zbrojącej z siatką, oraz znajduje się w wymagającym systemie Atlas Ceramik z okładziną z płytek.
Nie wiem dlaczego się Pan dziwi, że do tego celu proponowane są mocniejsze, bogadsze kleje, lub jeśli jakiś producent będzie miał popyt, to klej specjalnie do styropianu grafitowego? 
Proszę sobie porównać powierzchnię zwykłego i grafitowego styropianu.
Grafitowy jest jakby "tłusty" na powierzchni,  właśnie od tego grafitu.
Nie każdy klej się dobrze do takiej powierzchni trzyma.
Atlas zaś nie musi takiego specjalnego kleju tworzyć.
Atlas od dawna ma taki klej, który może być skutecznie używany do styropianu grafitowego.
Jest to właśnie Stopter K-20.

----------


## fighter1983

a mozna te badania obejrzec?
Szanowny Panie... w ten sposob okazuje sie, jak to jest z producentami systemow docieplen.... pojawil sie eps grafitowy, pojawily sie problemy z klejeniem go, pojawili sie handlowcy szukajacy naiwnych, to wszytsko razem wziete powoduje powstawanie takich bzdurnych wpisow jak wlasnie "klej nadajacy sie do klejenia plyt grafitowych"

Otoz powiem Panu tak: porzadny producent, porzadny klej i stosowanie we wlasciwych warunkach.... i nie trzeba "super kleju do eps graitowego"
190S (zwykly klej do styropianu Caparola) albo klej ISPO (ze STO) to tez zwykly klej do styropianu. 

Zadnych cudow nie trzeba.... przechowywac eps grafitowy zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta, czyli tak aby nie byl wystawiony na Slonce, klejenie na rusztowaniach z zastosowaniem siatek... i okazuje sie ze mozna... nie trzeba "specjalnego kleju do eps grafitowego".

Jaka adhezja?! Jakie tluste powloki?
Dziwie sie temu, ze dopiero powstanie grafitowych styropianow naklonilo producentow do produkcji jak Pan to nazywa "mocniejszych, bogatszych klejow" czyli co... te pozostale to "pioch i cement?" takie wnioski nalezaloby wyciagnac. 
Generalnie: producent rozgraniczajacy produkty do klejenia eps bialego i grafitowego to dla mnie jedna z 2 opcji: albo szajs ktory trzeba wzbogacac, albo marketingowy belkot.

----------


## WAKrysiak

Hmm. :cool: 
Pana pretensje  są skierowane trochę nie w tą stronę, albo czegoś Pan nie doczytał w tym co napisałem.
STOPTER K 20 to nasz najstarszy zwykły klej i najstarszy system do styropianu. Nie jest robiony specjalnie do styropianu grafitowego.
Więc Atlas nie wydziwia w tym temacie i nie tworzy specjalnego kleju ani systemu do tego typu styropianu, a jedynie wskazujemy który klej jest do tego najlepszy. Atlas nie jest producentem styropianu, jedynie chemi. Badamy jednak różne układy.
Co do ujawnienia badań, to prosze wybaczyć, ale nie uzyska Pan nic innego jak opinię i wnioski.
Może Pan moją wypowiedź potraktować jako oficjalną opinię. 
Z przeprowadzonych badań wynika, że najlepszym i najmocniejszym klejem do styropianu grafitowego jest STOPTER K 20 i tak rekomendujemy. Co nie znaczy, że inne nasze kleje się do tego nie nadają. Najsłabszą przyczepność w tym układzie posiada Grawis S. Co nie znaczy jednak, że gdy dołożymy odpowiedniej staranności to nie będzie trzymał. W naszej rekomendacji bierzemy pod uwagę nie tylko zastosowany klej, ale także jakość EPS i wykonania robót.

Tak. pojawił się EPS grafitowy i przez jakiś czas nie było żadnych problemów.
Po pierwszym producencie zaczęli go wprowadzać następni. Zaczęła się konkurencja w tym segmencie.
Jakość stosowanego grafitu niestety ma duże znaczenie. Na ten temat jednak nie będę się rozwodził. 
Czy to wina producenta kleju?

Zadam Panu pytanie. :wink: 
A co Panu daje zastosowanie EPS grafitowego?
Jaka adhezja? Adhezja to przyczepność.
Nie tłuste, a jak tłuste. Prosze rozkruszyć grafit np. z ołówka i pobrudzić sobie nim palce.
Będzie Pan wiedział o czym piszę.

----------


## fighter1983

Aprobata Techniczna systemu docieplen (w tym takze Atlasa) okresla parametry jakie powinien spelniac EPS, czy w Waszej aprobacie (nie przegladalem, ale na 95% tak jest) jest zawarta informacja ze system docieplen o nazwie handlowej Atlas-cos tam cos tam mowi konkretnie i rozgranicza klejenie EPS grafitowego i bialego - *zapewne nie.*
Wniosek zatem jest jeden: nalezy trzymac sie AT systemodawcy, a nie belkotu marketingowcow i dziwnych opinii. Aprobata jakby nie bylo to jedyny oficjalny dokument wydany przez ITB po przebadaniu zestawu materialow do wykonania elewacji metoda lekka mokra. 
Pierwszy lepszy dokument... nie wdajac sie w szczegoly to certyfikacja Atlasu
http://baza.atlas.com.pl/pliki/pl_26...717_104153.pdf
W tym dokumencie mamy informacje, ze System Atlas Stopter ma okreslone wymagania co do stosowania produktow, w tym tez rodzaju materiału termoizolacyjnego w Aprobacie Technicznej o numerze AT-15-3662/2010 
Za jakosc produktow stosowanych do tego systemu odpowiada Zakladowa kontrola produkcji i bierze za to odpowiedzialnosc.

Zatem prosze Pana.... sprawa wyglada tak: prosze udostepnic wskazana wyzej aprobate systemu (i inne) i trzymac sie AT a nie tworzyc wlasne historie o adhezji, tlustych wlasciwosciach EPS itd itd.... Dyrektora Dzialu Technicznego niech Pan poinformuje co Pan w imieniu firmy wypisuje, jako oficjalne stanowisko firmy Atlas sp. z o.o .. i zastanowi sie na 2x. 

Co mi daje zastosowanie: nic - ja tego nie stosuje u siebie na domu, ja jestem handlowcem, czasami wykonawca. Dostarczam rozwiazania systemowe klientom indywidualnym i firmom wykonawczym.

Z tym AT nie wiem czy akurat nie trafilem w jakies inne rozwiazanie. Pan jako pracownik Atlasa powienien wiedziec ktora AT dotyczy rozwiazania ze styropianem. Jezeli zamierza Pan nadal prowadzic ta dyskusje prosze umiescic link do stosownej dokumentacji i mozemy porozmawiac na ten temat.

I jakie pretensje? O co konkretnie mam pretensje, bo przepraszam, nie wystarcza mi moj intelekt aby okreslic o co ja mam do Pana pretensje.

----------


## WAKrysiak

Proszę wybaczyć, ale odpowiedam za to co mówię i piszę, a nie za to jak to ktoś rozumie.  :cool:  :big grin: 
Tak, w aprobatach i kartach produtów/systemów jest zapisane jakie EPSy. 
Odysłam więc do kart technicznych i aprobat systemów.

----------


## Malybialy

Znam już ceny:
Grawis - 20zł 
Stopter - 34zł 
Nie sądziłem, że będzie aż taka różnica w cenie. Zostraniemy przy tym tańszym, lub tylko do przyklejenia styropianu weźmiemy stoptera...

----------


## WAKrysiak

> Znam już ceny:
> Grawis - 20zł 
> Stopter - 34zł 
> Nie sądziłem, że będzie aż taka różnica w cenie. Zostraniemy przy tym tańszym, lub tylko do przyklejenia styropianu weźmiemy stoptera...


Proszę nie wybierać produktu po cenie.
Uwzględniając całą dyskusję powyżej.
Do przyklejania i warstwy zbrojącej najlepszy jest STOPTER K 20.
Jeśli jest dla Pana za drogi, to lepiej wybrać SOPTERA K 10 (tylko do klejenia płyt)
Z innych klejów mozna też wykorzystać HOTERA U.

----------


## fighter1983

> Proszę wybaczyć, ale odpowiedam za to co mówię i piszę, a nie za to jak to ktoś rozumie. 
> Tak, w aprobatach i kartach produtów/systemów jest zapisane jakie EPSy. 
> Odysłam więc do kart technicznych i aprobat systemów.


Atlas nie udostepnia AT w sieci... albo nie znalazlem... 
Malybialy.... Caparola sobie zastosuj ... jest jasno okreslone... Capatect 190S jest klejem do klejenia styropianu w tym tez grafitowego.
http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...ng=caparol+190

190S: klejenie styropianu
190: klejenie styropianu+w.zbrojaca+klejnie welny+w.zbrojaca na welnie

No i masz Caparola...a nie Atlasa... 
Aprobaty systemow KD600 i wszytskie karty techniczne masz dostepne w sieci, wiesz na czym stoisz a nie wrozysz z odpowiedzi szkoleniowca Atlasa, ktory nie raczy nawet zamiescic AT jak sie o to prosi.

----------


## Malybialy

Stopter 10 raczej odpada, styropian mamy grafitowy. 
Jutro wykonam próbę na kleju Grawis, dla porównania połowę płyty zmatuję tarką.

----------


## WAKrysiak

Wzsystkie karty i atesty znajdują się na naszej stronie domowej.
I niczego nie trzeba wróżyć.
Podałem jasno, które produkty nadają się do zastosowania do EPS grafitowego.
No i masz Atlasa, a nie Caparola...

----------


## fighter1983

> No i masz Atlasa, a nie Caparola...


 lol lol lol
Gdzie jest AT? bo nie widze... za glupi widocznie jestem
strona zglasza blad 404 
http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/strona/Error/65
Konkretnie AT na system docieplen chcialbym zobaczyc jezeli to mozliwe....
A nie karty poszczegolnych produktow

----------


## WAKrysiak

:cool: 

Tutaj jest wszystko to, co tak trudno znaleźć. :smile: 
http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/strona/Do...ow/123/121/122

----------


## fighter1983

> Tutaj jest wszystko to, co tak trudno znaleźć.
> http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/strona/Do...ow/123/121/122


nooo i jest.... karta techniczna systemow, wystarczy.
Gdzie tam jest wpisane ze dla grafitowego styropianu jest wymagany jakis inny klej? kazdy z tych systemow podaje wymagania dla eps i co ciekawe: rekomandowane kleje dla styropianow TO w tym takze Platinium(Termonium) Plus. 
Ani slowa o tym, aby stosowac inny klej dla grafitowego styropianu, ani slowa o adhezji itd.... marketing Pan uprawia  :smile:  i tyle. 
Grafitowy styropian mozna spokojnie kleic dobrej jakosci klejem do EPS ... nie trzeba jakis cudow...

----------


## WAKrysiak

Drogi Panie kłania się czytanie ze zrozumieniem. :smile: 
Dyskusja i moja wypowiedź tyczyła się pytania uzytkownika o zastosowanie i doradzenie pomiędzy klejami Stopter K 20 i Grawis U.
Udzieliłem odpowiedzi. Co zaiteresowany z tym zrobi jego rzecz. 
Gdzie proponuję klejenie na jakieś specjalne kleje?
Stopter K 20 jest naszym najstarszym klejem do EPS.
Później powstał Stopter K 10  i Hotery, które też podołają temu zadaniu.
Zgadza się, że od jakiegoś czasu jest w kartach też EPS grafitowy (PLATINIUM).
Tyle tylko, że konkretnej firmy.  :big grin:  
Co do Grawisów, to w takim razie proszę poszukać sobie do jakiego typu płyt się nadaje i czy jest wpisany w jakis system.

Hmm, jeśli uprawiam Marketing, to dzięki za komplement, bo nawet nie wiedziałem, że potrafię. :smile: 
Marketing to nie jest negatywne pojęcie. :smile:  Chyba, że w Pańskim mniemaniu.  :cool:  
Jestem jednak człowiekiem od praktyki. Nie wiem czemu ale jak jest ktoś od producenta, to już koniecznie musi być tylko głupim teoretykiem i w dodatku nie zna się na niczym i na pewno chce wszystkich w koło oszukac i naciągnąć.  :cool: 
Przedstawię się trochę. :smile: 
Przez ostatnie 27 lat prowadziłem własną działalności przy budowaniu i remontach. 
Nie teoretycznie, ale praktycznie. Jestem wykonawcą praktykiem, W dodatku z uprawnieniami budowlanymi i wykształceniem budowlanym.
Trochę potrafię w tym budownictwie zrobić własnymi rękoma. Używam jednak także swego umusłu do rozwiązywania występujących problemów  i zagadnień z tym związanych. Jestem budowlańcem z zamiłowania i pasji, nie z konieczności.
Czyta Pan literalnie karty techniczne, tyle tylko, że trzeba to robić też ze zrozumieniem.
Słuchać także tego czego w kartach nie ma, a co jest przekazywane przez ludzi od producenta, np. na szkoleniach, na które serdecznie zapraszam.
Co do użytego terminu adhezji, to odsyłam do pojęć budowlanych i fizycznych.
Jeśli zbyt trudne jest pojęcie i użyty przeze mnie zwrot o adhezji, to przepraszam.
Adhezja to przyczepność.
Czy przypadkiem nie znajduje się to w karcie?
I prosze wybaczyć, ale uważa Pan, że wie więcej na temat produktów Atlasa ode mnie? To gratuluję. :smile:  Cieszę sie bardzo, ale...
...z wypowiedzi jednak to nie wynika. :cool: 
Tak więc, powtórzę. I nie jest to marketing, tylko wiedza zdobyta na budowach i przy wykonaniu ociepleń, a poparta obecnie przez pracę u producenta chemii budowlanej. 
Pomimo spełniania wymaganej przez normę przyczepności (adhezji)  :smile:  do styropianów przez wszystkie kleje, to rzeczywista przyczepność (adhezja)  :smile:  ,  jest różna dla różnych klejów.
Skąd to wiem?
Bo mam dostęp do wyników badań i prób których dokonuje też osobiście.
Taką mam pracę, żeby o produktach wiedzieć więcej od innych.
Można też sobie zrobić samemu taki prosty test, proponowany do wykonania przed każdą realizacją termoizolacji.
Przykleić kostki 10x10x10 cm do podłoża na różny klej.
Po 24 godzinach łapiąc za styropian próbujemy oderwać styropian.
Jeśli rozerwie się styropian, to przyczepność (adhezja)  :smile:  jest wystarczająca.
Jeśli oderwie się od podłoża, to podłoże jest zbyt słabe,  nie nośne.
Jeśli odspoi się od kleju, to niestety przyczepność (adhezja)  :smile:  w tym układzie nie działa, jest zbyt słaba.
Albo oslabiają ją inne czynniki.
Czy robił Pan takie próby na naszych klejach? 
A może porównywał Pan także to pomiedzy różnymi producentami klejów?
A może próby przeprowadzł Pan na różnych EPSach w tym grafitowych od różnych producentów?
Proszę sobie wyobrazić, że my tak.  :cool:  
Pomijając to co Pan umie wyczytać i zrozumieć tylko z zapisów kart. :cool: 
Największą przyczepność jest dla Stopterów, później dla Hoterów, a na końcu Grawisów.
Różnica też jest pomiedzy przyczepnościami klejów przeznaczonych tylko do klejenia płyt (S) i tymi do płyt i siatki (U)
Te U mają większą przyczepność od S.

Jak zwykle niestety najważniejszym parametrem przy wyborze kleju jest jego cena. 
Później dopiero przychodzi zdziwienie. Nieraz stara prawda, że na niektórych rzeczach nie warto oszczędzać, boleśnie doświadczyła niejednego oszczędnego. :cool:

----------


## fighter1983

No i teraz wez tu odpisz...
Dlaczego w zaparte z ta adhezja Pan brnie: adhezja jako taka to przyczepnosc powierzchniowa powstala wskutek napiecia powierzchniowego, przy klejeniu EPS zjawisko to wystepuje w zasadzie do momentu zwiazania kleju, pozniej za przyczepnosc odpowiadaja wiazania ktore to powstaja podczas wiazania kleju.
Uczepil sie Pan jednego slowa i nic Pan nie wniosl... znowu.... 
Lepiej by mi Pan powiedzial po jaka cholere robic Hotery, Stoptery, Grawisy i inne tego typu wynalazki? Zrobcie 2 kleje:
- do klejenia materialu termoizolacyjnego (eps i welny)
- do wykonania w. zbrojnej na nim (eps i welny) 
Porzadny producent ma 2 kleje - nie musi miec wiecej.... a na zachodzie jeden... 
Czy to nie wlasnie po to, aby obnizyc cene zaczeliscie produkowac te "Grawisy" i inne takie?
Cale zycie mnie Atlas wkurzal... najpierw pajac dyrektorek jakis... jeszcze za czasow gdy Atlas sie liczyl w systemach docieplen... a teraz szkoleniowiec.... 


Konkretnie Panie Szkoleniowiec: jak to jest z ta przyczepnoscia do EPS, zmierzona w mpa.... dla Stoptera, Grawisa, Hotera. 
Ale konkternie, wynik przyczepnosci do EPS mnie interesuje, jezeli ma Pan rozgraniczone - bialy i grafitowy - prosze podac.

----------


## WAKrysiak

Odpowiedziałbym coś, ale nie mieściłoby się to w normach obyczajowych, więc ustąpię.  :smile: 
Nie będziemy dyskutować kto jest większym pajacem.  :cool: 
Czcze gadanie, drogi Panie. 
Głosi Pan zasłyszane opinie i teorie nie mające potwierdzenia w rzeczywistości.

----------


## fighter1983

czcze gadanie poki co to Pan prowadzi, podaje Pan jako zalecenia klej x a nie y z Atlasa, ale jako szkoleniowiec powinien Pan miec jakiekolwiek wyniki badan aby czyms ta swoja opinie podeprzec. Poki co puste slowa...jak Pan tak prowadzi szkolenia jak doradza tutaj... to ja dziekuje... tylko potwoerdza to moja opinie na temat takich wlasnie systemodawcow. Zero konkretow, sama woda woda woda....

----------


## fighter1983

A tak a propos tego Pajaca Szanowny Panie.... do Pana opinii...
10 lat temu kiedy to zaczynalem prace w jednej z warszawskich hurtowni i co tu duzo mowic... dosc zielony w rozmowach handlowych bylem jeden z moich klientow poprosil mnie o oferte na elewacje, obiekt 8tys m2 lekkiej mokrej. Na placu wowaczas az zolto bylo od tego Waszego kleju do glazury, "klej ok" tak on sie nazywal. Ten zwykly.... generalnie... wszystkie piachy (tynk, mur, wyrownujaca, kleje - byl wtedy chyba tylko zwykly i plus, fugi itd.. ) no i zadzwonilem do PH ktory to skierowal mnie do dyrektora ds inwestycji. Caly w stresie (pierwsza moja rozmowa z jakims dyrektorem od czegos) dzwonie... podaje nazwe firmy (Akcjonariusz PSB) przedstawiam sie z imienia i nazwiska, wyluszczam temat po co do niego dzwonie (w sensie warunki na obiekt) na co Szanowny Pan Dyrektor ds Inwestycji firmy Atlas odpowiada w ten sposob:
"A kim Pan jest, ze mi Pan glowe zawraca?"
wiec... jeszcze raz sie przedstawilem, nazwa firmy (moze nie uslyszal), na co Pan Dyrektor:
"Ja nie bede z Panem rozmawial na takie tematy, niech do mnie zadzwoni wlasciciel tej Pana firmy..." i sie rozlaczyl.

Pamietam ta rozmowe jak dzis, bo od 10 lat NIKT mnie jeszcze tak nie potraktowal, nie przypominam tez sobie, zebym ja potraktowal w ten sposob swojego klienta. Rozumiem, ze mozna miec gorszy dzien... ale w ten sposob?! Do partnera handlowego, a nawet gdyby nie ... do 2 czlowieka?

Powiem Panu tak, sukcesywnie po jednym produkcie znikal towar Atlasu z placu... zamienniki... po 3 latach nie znalazlby Pan w tej hurtowni nic co mialoby logo Atlasu, przypadek zapewne... a jak Wam mowiac wprost... ta Wasza polityka wyszla bokiem... nagle zaczeli sie pojawiac Wasi PH, Dyrektorzy i inni ... z pytaniem dlaczego slupki spadly, rabaty, bonusy, gadzety... nagle sie zaczelo wszytsko znajdowac. Co chwile z Atlasa inny przedstawiciel przyjezdzal... tak co kwartal sie zmieniali... bo nie wyrabiali planow obrotowych.... nie z ich winy, po prostu... bo to Atlas i marka jaka sobie sam wypracowal. 
I teraz powie mi Pan ze taki nowy PH jest mi w stanie cokolwiek wytlumaczyc, doradzic, podac jakies parametry? Przeciez on zanim nauczy sie czegokolwiek juz nie pracuje... tak sie buduje profesjonalizm i relacje? Niech Pan spojrzy tutaj:
http://mycaparol.pl/p/najwazniejsze-liczby
W Caparolu rotacja od 2006 roku to 0,9% .... W STO jest podobnie... Ci sami ludzie od wielu lat... o czym to swiadczy? 

Tyle lat Pan jest na rynku to Pan wie... kilka lat temu na kazdym rogu staly "bociany" w kazdej hurtowni, sklepiku, skladziku mozna bylo kupic Atlasa... czy tak jest nadal? I dlaczego nie?

Przez ostatnie 5 lat nie zamowilem, nie dostarczylem ani nie zastosowalem ani jednego produktu Atlasa, niestety w ciagu ostatniego roku musialem zamowic u Was kilkanascie ton Atlasa Ten10 jako materialu do kosmetyki scian szczelinowych, kosmetyki.... nie do naprawy... do naprawy to mam normalne systemy PCC ale niestety nie wszedzie sie da, czasami ten Ten10 jest potrzebny... ale to do czasu, jak natkne sie tylko na jakas szpachlowke do betonu ktora mozna stosowac zarowno na pionach jak i poziomach - a bedzie w miare rozsadna cenowo - na 100% Atlas wyleci tym razem dzieki Pana wpisom. A ostatnio kupilem i dostarczylem caly zapas tej Ten10... wszystko co mieliscie w fabryce, bo jakby nie bylo Ten10 to jest produkt sprzedawany na pojedyncze worki a nie na palety, wiec Atlas nie dysponowal siedmioma paletami zeby to w jedenj dostawie na budowe dostarczyc.  

Handlowcem/Marketingowcem to Pan na 100% nie jest, wlasnie Pan to udowodnil... jak sie tak do wlasnego klienta podchodzi... no to sorry wielkie. 

W tej calej sytuacji okreslenie "PAJAC" na tego Waszego owczesnego dyrektorka i tak bylo bardzo delikatnym slowem.

A wracajac do meritum sprawy: ma Pan jakies wyniki przyczepnosci tych klejow do EPS bialego i grafitowego, czy tak jak wielu w Atlasie... jest Pan od niedawna i dopiero bedzie Pan tych informacji szukal?

Na rynku jest dla Was miejsce poki co... "samograje" - markety i wielkie molochy sieciowe, male skladziki, gdzie ten "bocian" jeszcze jest kojarzony. Ale skutecznie sobie zraziliscie do siebie klientow i tyle i jak widze...pod tym wgzledem nic sie nie zmienilo.

----------


## tomo244

Właśnie skończyłem ocieplać dom. styropian Swisspor grafitowy 15 cm  klejony klejem Mapei Mapetherm do siatki . Nie kołkowany .

----------


## WiesiuS

> a no wlasnie  i tu jest pies pogrzebany....
> Zapis w umowie bardzo sluszny... i bardzo poprawny.
> Bo 100 razy bedzie ok, a ten 1 raz moze styropian spasc... i bedzie problem.
> Prywatnie - wiem ze czesto kolkowanie jest zbedne
> Sluzbowo - nie moge wyrazic takiej opinii
> 
> Koszt kolkow i zatyczek jest tak niewielki ze nie ma o czym wogole mowic, patrzac na koszty i wlasnie zapis wykonawcy ze na wyrazne zyczenie nie stosowano lacznikow mechanicznych praktycznie wykonawce zwalnia z odpowiedzialnosci.
> 
> A dlaczego niby wymyslono te kolki? a dlaczego w AT systemow jest zapis o stosowaniu lacznikow mechanicznych zgodnie z projektem z uwzglednieniem sily ssacej wiatru? 
> ...


Panowie pozwólcie że dołącze się do rozmowy. Oczywiście, zagwarantowanie sobie w umowie przałożenia odpowiedzialności na inwestora prywatnego w niczym nie zwalnia wykonawcy od wykonywania swojej pracy zgodnie z technologią termoizolacji budynków. Natomiast, inwestor jako podmiot gospodarczy stawia na równi partnerskiej wykonawcę i klienta. Tu odpowiedzialność ciąży po obu stronach. Sąd zawsze wezmię w obrone słabszą stronę klienta Kowalskiego, który podpisał, ale i tak zaufał wykonawcy, że to co robi , robi to zgodnie ze sztuką.
Drugim nakładającym sie tematem, są kołki, a raczej zasadność ich stosowania.
Kolega poruszył, iż powinny być stosowane zgodnie zprojektem. Tak to prawda. ITB określa to jednoznacznie w swych instrukcjach technologicznych. Ilość łaczników mechanicznych określa projektant. Czy jest zasadne ich nie stosowanie? Tak , jesli projektant to określi lub ich nie poda. Ale na Helu lub Kasprowym Wierchu bez takich wyliczeń nie mozemy dowolnie interpretować zapisów technologicznych. Iż, do 12 m nie ma obowiązku ztosowania kołków. Zapominamy tutaj panowie jeszcze o jednym aspekcie. Otóż, ITB w swych instrukcjach i ETIKS , określa  dwa techniki montażu materiałów termoizolacyjnych. 1. klejenie pełnopowierzchniowe (pacą zębatą) matoda glazurnicza. 2. obwodowo punktowe, przy czym pow. kleju ok60%.
Dlaczego to poruszyłem. Bo w 50% sukces leży po stronie materiału, a w 50% wykonawcy. Tylko połączenie tych dwóch procentów daje należyty sukces, lub udziela porażki.
Większość zapraw klejowych do styropianu powinna być stosowana w grubości nie przekraczającej, o niektórych 5mm, u niktórych 10mm, a żadko kiedy 15mm.
Ma to natomiast wielkie znaczenie podczas klejenia materiałów styro-pochodnych w momencie czynności dociskających do podłoża, czyli uzyskanie sił athezyjnych - przyczepnosciowych. W tym przypadku styropianu grafitowego jako materiału o zwiększonej antyadhezji

----------


## drool

Styropian grafitowy i biały różnią sie,  abstaruchując od przewodności cieplnej czy tez tzw hydrofobowości grafitu 
poniżej wklejam zdjęcie z kamery termowizyjnej styropian  grafitowy i biały tego samego producenta płyty 15 cm grubości przyklejone do ściany w tym samy czasie ściana południowo-zachodnia godzina 14:00 lipiec 2013 

Jak widać powierzchnia białego epsu jest chłodniejsza niż powierzchnia podłoża natomiast grafit ma temperaturę dwukrotnie wyższą (właściwie nie sama płyta, kamera termowizyjna widzi nawet silnie nagrzane powietrze tuż przy powierzchni płyty które natychmiast znika jeśli pojawia sie wiatr lub zanika bezpośrednie nasłonecznienie)
Płyty grafitowe nagrzewając się ulegają powszechnemu zjawisku rozszerzalności cieplnej co możne powodować zniekształcenia płyt  dlatego ekipy stosujące dobrej jakości siatki na rusztowaniach nie maja większych problemów z klejeniem płyt typu EPS Grafit - ograniczają wpływ nasłonecznienie dzięki czemu klej pod nimi możne związać bez obciążeń wynikających z pracy termicznej samych płyt które przecież układa sie bez spoinowo.

----------


## cuuube

ocieplałem graftem 12tka , w hurtowni zasugerowano że klej nadajacy się do tego to kreisel styrlep 22o , owszem trzyma sie ,  jednak dokupowałem na szybko z braku laku w markecie niby tańszego atlasa prestige'a  trzyma napewno lepiej a i chyba łatwiej sie na nim pracuje-dobija do sciany gdy nałoży się zbyt dużo

----------


## flisiu

Troche odkurze temat. Uzywal ktos moze kleju Knaufa do klejenia styro ? chcialbym go uzyc ale bez kolkowania. mam dom parterowy, styro Knauf grafit 20cm. Z tego co przeczytalem w watku przed polozeniem plyty bede przejezdzal papierem sciernym od strony klejacej.

----------


## okobar

grafit 20 cm z Jaworzna z frezem
klej Majsterpol Styrolep Z
kołkowane tylko szczyty

----------


## ptx

Jaki jest wasze zdanie na temat klejow RIMIX do styropianu grafitowego, w sieci niewiele na ten temat.

----------


## Tomaszs131

W nastepnym tygodniu rozpoczynam ocieplac swoj dom. Styro grafitowe ze Swisspora, bedzie kolkowane do sciany. Przed klejeniem styro zamierzam zagruntowac Putzgruntem sciany. Plyty beda klejone bialym klejem 190 od Caparola.  Czy po gruntowaniu scian potrzebne bedzie tarowanie styropianu?

----------


## fighter1983

> W nastepnym tygodniu rozpoczynam ocieplac swoj dom. Styro grafitowe ze Swisspora, bedzie kolkowane do sciany. Przed klejeniem styro zamierzam zagruntowac Putzgruntem sciany. Plyty beda klejone bialym klejem 190 od Caparola.  Czy po gruntowaniu scian potrzebne bedzie tarowanie styropianu?


A dlaczego zamierzasz gruntowac Putzgruntem przed klejeniem? 
A dlaczego chcesz kleic bialym klejem?

Cos tu jest mocno nie tak... 
Grunt antyodparzeniowy w Caparolu: Sylitol Konzentrat 111 rozcienczany woda w stosunku 2:1 koszt za 10L - 105 netto.... zuzycie 0,2-0,3 rozcienczonego, wiec wyjdzie znacznie taniej niz PG610.... stosuje sie na podlozach chlonnych gazobeton/ytong/silka. Na ceramice mozna nie gruntowac. 
Klejnie - Caparol 190S wg wytycznych: 0,69zl netto/kg .... a za bialy placisz pewnie kolo 1zl netto/kg....

Za duzo kasy masz ...

A przed wykonaniem w.zbrojacej - oczywiscie ze nalezy przetrzec styropian.

----------


## Tomaszs131

fighter1989
Przepraszam ale nie chcacy wprowadzilem wszystkich w blad. :bash: 
Sprawdzilem fakture i kupilem 54 worki kleju 190S i tylez samo 190 bialego,
6 × 610PTZ  putzgrunt po 25 kg kazdy.
Myslisz, ze lepiej wymienic 3 opakowania putzgruntu na sylitol?

----------


## fighter1983

policz... skoro masz 6op. PG610 na 2x gruntowanie: to masz ok 210-230m2 elewacji. 
za PG zaplaciles pewnie z 200zl brutto za szt ... wiec warto wymienic. 
Nie palic hajsu  :smile:

----------


## okobar

[QUOTE=fighter1983;6506050] koszt za 10L - 105 netto.... : 0,69zl netto/kg QUOTE]

zawsze mnie bawi jak fachowcy podają ceny netto

jak mi jakiś fachman podaje netto to ja mu mówię - ze taką cene jak poda to ja zapłacę, ale ani grosza więcej... więc niech mi powie brutto - a nie netto którego na oczy nie będę widzieć....

----------


## Tomaszs131

> policz... skoro masz 6op. PG610 na 2x gruntowanie: to masz ok 210-230m2 elewacji. 
> za PG zaplaciles pewnie z 200zl brutto za szt ... wiec warto wymienic. 
> Nie palic hajsu


Dzieki, napewno wymienie  :wink: 
Elewacji mam prawie 300m2 wiec gruntu bedzie troche malo. Wole dokupic brakujaca ilosc gdy bedzie potrzebna, niz pozniej sie martwic czy w sklepie przyjma mi zwrot.

----------


## aiki

No i nie ma Pana z Atlasa. A tak fajnie się czytało. Zwolnili go czy co?

----------


## fighter1983

[QUOTE=okobar;6506661]


> koszt za 10L - 105 netto.... : 0,69zl netto/kg QUOTE]
> 
> zawsze mnie bawi jak fachowcy podają ceny netto
> 
> jak mi jakiś fachman podaje netto to ja mu mówię - ze taką cene jak poda to ja zapłacę, ale ani grosza więcej... więc niech mi powie brutto - a nie netto którego na oczy nie będę widzieć....


Bo nie rozumiesz dlaczego my operujemy w cenach netto. I chyba nie chce mi się tego tłumaczyć. Ja poeiem Ci tak, jeżeli mnie Firma pyta o cenę brutto to jest to dla mnie malo profesjonalne i pewnie jest to szemrana firemka. Przygotowuje się do napisania obszernego postu z prosta matematyka pokazująca jak to jest kiedy bierzemy wykonawcę bez faktury. I dlaczego każda normalna firma operuje w netto. Zalinkuje. Chociaż jak Ty masz takie podejście pewnie i tak nic to nie da.

----------


## gall86

[QUOTE=fighter1983;6507799]


> Bo nie rozumiesz dlaczego my operujemy w cenach netto. I chyba nie chce mi się tego tłumaczyć. Ja poeiem Ci tak, jeżeli mnie Firma pyta o cenę brutto to jest to dla mnie malo profesjonalne i pewnie jest to szemrana firemka. Przygotowuje się do napisania obszernego postu z prosta matematyka pokazująca jak to jest kiedy bierzemy wykonawcę bez faktury. I dlaczego każda normalna firma operuje w netto. Zalinkuje. Chociaż jak Ty masz takie podejście pewnie i tak nic to nie da.


Ja tez nie rozumiem i malo mnie to interesuje. Jestem zwyklym czlowiekiem i pytam o cene, a firma podaje mi cene netto. Jaki to ma sens? Czy w sklepie podawane sa ceny netto? Uwazam, ze firma, ktora wysyla mi jakas oferte i jest podana w niej cena netto to mam wrazenie, ze chce mnie naciagnac na kase, bo moze nie zauwaze, ze jest netto, a cena dobra. dlatego w pelni podzielam zdanie kolegi okobar.

----------


## fighter1983

Dobra napisze jutro. Może to rzuci nowevswiatlo na ten temat. Wrzuce linka i powaznie pisze juz teraz. Naciagane i szemrane sa oferty firm oparte o brutto. Ale to szerszy temat do opisania w osobnym wątku i z użyciem laptopa a nie telefonu

----------


## tomekwa

Fighter,  każdy ma trochę racji jeżeli chodzi o ceny:
Oczywiście generalnie dla inwestora indywidualnego kupującego towar na 23% ważna i końcowa jest cena brtto. Dla większości inwestorów przy budowie domu też jest ona finalna, ale bywają domy o pow.> 300 m. kw. i w takim przypadku podanie przez Ciebie ceny netto ma większy sens.
Czy usługę wykona firma czy firemka, nie ma to większego znaczenia.

----------


## Sturmer

Cytat z innego wątku fighter1983:





> ezeli sa warstwy posrednie: tynk cem, wapienny lub dom jest z materialu chlonnego (ytong, gazobeton, silka) zagruntowac Sylitol Konzentrat 111
> 
> klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem Capatect 190S lub Capatect 190 - przy obwodowym plus placki przyjac zuzycie miedzy 5 a 6 kg/m2, kleic styropian pod siatkami rusztowaniowymi, przechowywac styropian w cieniu, nie kleic gdy plyty styropianowe sa rozgrzane. Czekac na pochmurny dzien najlepiej.
> EPS: dobrej jakosci spelniajacy wymagania AT KD600 System np. Termoorganika Termonium Plus, Austrotherm 0,031, Knauf 0,031, przy 20cm - bez frezu bo to bez sensu. Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty
> Kołkować !!! generalnie kołkować, rzadko kiedy można nie kołkować, Jezeli chodzi o koszty i mostki: zrobić termodyble, albo skompensować straty ciepła pogrubiając o 1cm grubość styropianu. Kołki dobrac odpowiednie dla podloza.
> warstwa zbrojaca: siatka z zakladami min 10cm 165g/m2 Caparol 650/110 zatopiona w kleju Capatect 190 bialy lub szary: 4,5kg/m2, pamietac o zbrojeniach diagonalnych przy otworach.
> Bialy: gdy to ma sobie postac do jesieni tylko, szary zagruntowany (putzgrunt610) jezeli ma postac do nastepnego sezonu.
> Gruntowanie: w zaleznosci jak sie rozlozy w czasie wyprawa
> Tynk: Cienkowarstwowy, mineralny malowany farba NQG, lub silikonowy, lub NQG. 
> I to jest porzadny system elewacyjny Caparola za rozsadne pieniadze.


Dom z silki, ocieplenie w tym roku, tynk chyba na wiosnę, powierzchnia ścian konstrukcyjnych zewnętrznych 164 m2
Chciałbym tak zrobić, do tego styropian grafitowy 0,031 20 cm raczej Knauff lub podobny polecany to podliczając to, ile wychodzi orientacyjnie cena końcowa z robocizną za m2. Oczywiście mówimy o porządnym wykonaniu i z fakturami. VAT przy tym to 8 czy 23%?

----------


## marcin_olo

> Troche odkurze temat. Uzywal ktos moze kleju Knaufa do klejenia styro ? chcialbym go uzyc ale bez kolkowania. mam dom parterowy, styro Knauf grafit 20cm. Z tego co przeczytalem w watku przed polozeniem plyty bede przejezdzal papierem sciernym od strony klejacej.


Sam będę ocieplał 20cm Knaufem 032 i miałem podobny dylemat. Ponieważ Knauf Industries (nie mylić z Knauf Bauprodukte od chemii budowlanej) na stronach poleca swoją piankę do klejenia zadzwoniłem do firmy zapytać czy po przyklejeniu ta pianką styropianu grafitowego będę musiał go jeszcze kołkować. Przedstawiciel handlowy Knauf Industries podał mi następujący 'przepis' na dobre przyklejenie styropianu:
1. Zagruntować ścianę (bo u mnie z betonu komórkowego).
2. Przetrzeć styropian po obu stronach 
3. Przykleić klejem z włókniną (nawet nie polecał specjalnie Knaufa)
4. Możliwie jak najszybciej położyć siatkę (chodzi aby nie wystawiać długo na promieniowanie UV).

----------


## tomekwa

> Cytat z innego wątku fighter1983:
> Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty


Można wiedzieć dlaczego? Często widzę wykonanie 10+10.

----------


## fighter1983

> Można wiedzieć dlaczego? Często widzę wykonanie 10+10.


mozna... bo to blad w wykonaniu po prostu. Tak sie nie robi, jest to niezgodne z wytycznymi  :smile: 
a gdzie mamy najslabsze polaczenie w systemie docieplen? pomiedzy klejem a styropianem, wiec stosujac 1dwie warstwy styropianu podwajamy a nawet potrajamy to najslabsze polaczenie, i na dodatek odsuniete od stabilnego podloza. 
Przy pogrubianiu docieplen stosuje sie podwojne kolkowanie, japierw jedna warstwe, pozniej druga. 

No ale... 
Pan Miecio i Pan Kazio z Inwestorem wlasnie wymyslili jak tutaj uzyskac styropian frezowany nie placac 5zl netto do frezu  :big tongue:  LOL.  i mamy takie wlasnie lepianki z  2 wartsw. I Pomimo tego ze w dobrej wierze - to tylko pogarszaja sprawe

----------


## fighter1983

> Cytat z innego wątku fighter1983:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dom z silki, ocieplenie w tym roku, tynk chyba na wiosnę, powierzchnia ścian konstrukcyjnych zewnętrznych 164 m2
> Chciałbym tak zrobić, do tego styropian grafitowy 0,031 20 cm raczej Knauff lub podobny polecany to podliczając to, ile wychodzi orientacyjnie cena końcowa z robocizną za m2. Oczywiście mówimy o porządnym wykonaniu i z fakturami. VAT przy tym to 8 czy 23%?


A to jest zapytanie ofertowe... czy co?

----------


## Sturmer

Właściwie to można i tak to nazwać, po prostu chciałbym wiedzieć i pewnie nie tylko ja ile realnie kosztuje uczciwa wycena dobrze zrobionej elewacji. Chodzi o przybliżoną wartość za 1 m2 i każdy sobie obliczy czy go stać i będzie mniej fikcyjnych zapytań ofertowych.  Ja na razie nie liczę każdej złotówki i wolę kupić w razie czego gorsze meble niż żałować na elementy konstrukcyjne domu, ale dobrze byłoby wiedzieć ile to będzie kosztować.

----------


## fighter1983

ok. 135netto /m2 , material taki jak podales: grafitowy knauf 0,031 20cm z klejeniem na silikacie,kołkowany w termodyblu,  z tynkiem nqg, listwy okapnikowe, przyokienne etc....  wraz z robocizna. 
VAT - 8% lub 23 % usluga z materialem. stawka Vat w zaleznosci od tego czy budynek spelnia warunki prawno-skarbowe fakturowania na 8% VAT.

----------


## Sturmer

Dziękuję, myślę że jest to warte zastanowienia, bo u mnie z kosztorysu inwestorskiego na takich materiałach:

M:Emulsja gruntująca "Atlas Uni-Grunt"
M :big tongue: łyty styropianowe Platinum Plus gr. 20cm 
M:Zapr.klej.sucha do styr.Altas Stopter K-20 
M:Siatka z włókna szklanego 
M:Masa tynkarska podkładowa "Atlas Cerplast" 
M:Sucha miesz.tynk.miner.Atlas Cermit-biała 
M:materiały pomocnicze

wychodzi prawie 20, więc niewiele mniej i myślę że do lepszej jakości i materiałów i wykonania warto dopłacić.

----------


## bialoczerwony

najlepiej brać klej producenta styropianu jak oczywiście takowy produkuje wtedy najlepiej pasuje

----------


## tomekwa

> najlepiej brać klej producenta styropianu


Ponieważ?

----------


## sympatic

brać markowe żadnej popeliny

----------


## fighter1983

> najlepiej brać klej producenta styropianu jak oczywiście takowy produkuje wtedy najlepiej pasuje


nieprawda. Brac zgodnie z aprobata systemodawcy. 
Czyli jezeli bedzie tynk Ceresita - to i kleje i siatke Ceresita. Bo jak cos pojdzie nie tak, a mamy lepianke materialow roznych producentow - mozemy sobie reklamacje wsadzic... nawet nie warto jej skladac.

----------


## tomekwa

Mam pytanie trochę z innej beczki. Skoro w przypadku grafitu zalecane jest aby jak najszybciej (ze względu na słońce) położyć siatkę i klej to jak rozwiązać sprawę montażu boni? Jak rozwiązujecie ten problem?

----------


## Rogerab

Ja kleiłem styropian grafitowy klejem z firmy arbet . namówił mnie sprzedawca w hurtowni , który powiedział, że jest to klej zrobiony specjalnie pod kątem grafitu czyli szybkoschnący, elastyczny i bardzo mocny. Elewacja trzyma się dobrze , a budowlaniec bardzo zachwalał. polecam  :yes:

----------


## Rogerab

ja tak zrobiłem styropian i klej arbetu i trzyma .

----------


## luki8l

U mnie z kolei ściana wyglada tak:
1. Porotherm 25 dryfix
2. Atlas Unigrunt
3. Klej Termoorganika uniwersalny TO-KU 
4. Styropian Termoorganika Termonium 25cm - grafit,
5. Klej Termoorganika uniwersalny TO-KU  - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia
6. Siatka 160g/m2  - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia
7. Grunt pod tynk i tynk silikonowy. - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia 

Na taki klej zdecydowałem się po rozmowie z doradcą z Termoorganiki. Do grafitu zalecają TO-KU i rzeczywiście trzyma świetnie.

----------


## Hanss

> ok. 135netto /m2 , material taki jak podales: grafitowy knauf 0,031 20cm z klejeniem na silikacie,kołkowany w termodyblu,  z tynkiem nqg, listwy okapnikowe, przyokienne etc....  wraz z robocizna. 
> VAT - 8% lub 23 % usluga z materialem. stawka Vat w zaleznosci od tego czy budynek spelnia warunki prawno-skarbowe fakturowania na 8% VAT.


Tak na marginesie, czy powierzchnie okien wliczacie w całkowite m2, czy tylko ściana netto?

----------


## zeglugawielka

jeśli istnieje tylko taka możliwość to zaleca się używanie właściwych klejów od producenta styropianu, czyli firma X produkuje styropian to lepiej wziąć klej od firmy X niż Y. Eksperci zalecają kupowanie całych systemów, wtedy jest gwarancja i większa pewność że wszystko do siebie pasuje

----------


## truskawek36

Witam będę zamawiał styropian fasada grafitowy Austrotherm,sprzedawca chce mi dać klej klaisler a wy jakiego używaliście.

----------


## misiupl

solbet gabit termo - klejone maj/czerwiec i wszystko ok

niezaciągnięty styropian był przysłaniany plandeką

----------


## MatixL

> U mnie z kolei ściana wyglada tak:
> 1. Porotherm 25 dryfix
> 2. Atlas Unigrunt
> 3. Klej Termoorganika uniwersalny TO-KU 
> 4. Styropian Termoorganika Termonium 25cm - grafit,
> 5. Klej Termoorganika uniwersalny TO-KU  - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia
> 6. Siatka 160g/m2  - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia
> 7. Grunt pod tynk i tynk silikonowy. - to jeszcze jest do zrobienia 
> 
> Na taki klej zdecydowałem się po rozmowie z doradcą z Termoorganiki. Do grafitu zalecają TO-KU i rzeczywiście trzyma świetnie.


rozumiem że bez kołkowania  i styro trzyma się na samym kleju ?

----------


## _olo_

> mozna... bo to blad w wykonaniu po prostu. Tak sie nie robi, jest to niezgodne z wytycznymi 
> a gdzie mamy najslabsze polaczenie w systemie docieplen? pomiedzy klejem a styropianem,


Nie jest to przekonujące, skoro przy dobrym kleju odrywa się styropian a nie klej od styropianu to nie jest ono takie najsłabsze. Może niezgodne z wytycznymi ale pozwala zlikwidować ewentualne mostki termiczne w miejscach połączeń płyt, jednak klejąc w ten sposób najpierw wyrównał bym sobie idealnie pierwszą warstwę i kleił na cienkiej warstwie nakładając klej pacą ryflowaną na całą powierzchnię. Na pewno takie połączenie nie będzie słabsze niż struktura styropianu.
Czy to się opłaca zamiast zakupu frezowanych płyt ? Wątpię, koszty robocizny i kleju pewnie oszczędność na niefrezowanym styropianie całkowicie zlikwidują, chyba, że ktos ma sporo wolnego czasu i sam to robi, to się może opłacić.

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie jest to przekonujące, skoro przy dobrym kleju odrywa się styropian a nie klej od styropianu to nie jest ono takie najsłabsze. Może niezgodne z wytycznymi ale pozwala zlikwidować ewentualne mostki termiczne w miejscach połączeń płyt, jednak klejąc w ten sposób najpierw wyrównał bym sobie idealnie pierwszą warstwę i kleił na cienkiej warstwie nakładając klej pacą ryflowaną na całą powierzchnię. Na pewno takie połączenie nie będzie słabsze niż struktura styropianu.
> Czy to się opłaca zamiast zakupu frezowanych płyt ? Wątpię, koszty robocizny i kleju pewnie oszczędność na niefrezowanym styropianie całkowicie zlikwidują, chyba, że ktos ma sporo wolnego czasu i sam to robi, to się może opłacić.


Przekonujace byc nie musi - ale wlasnie z tego powodu zaden z systemodawcow nie uznaje takiego ukladu docieplenia bez dodatkowego (podwojnego) mocowania mechanicznego. Dlatego tez jezeli patrzac z perspektywy wykonawcy, ktory na swoje prace udziela pisemnej gwarancji klientowi - nie mozna w ten sposob montowac docieplenia. 
Ja nie twierdze ze to na 100% spadnie, rozwarstwi sie, popeka etc... natomiast jezeli tak sie stanie - reklamacja nie zostanie uwzgledniona, bo systemodawca (producent) nie zaklada takiego ukladu warstw. Dlatego tez - po co sie narazac na konsekwencje i tworzyc lepszy swiat? 
Oczywiscie jezeli ktos sobie tak zrobi, bo tak chce - prosze bardzo i pewnie mu to zadziala. 
Nie mniej jednak chcialbym zaznaczyc, ze ja przyjmuje w swoich wpisach stricte wytyczne zgodne z aprobatami i wytycznymi dotyczacymi ETICS, takie podejscie bardzo ulatwia zycie, bo gdy zdarzy sie ten 1/100 przypadkow, gdzie cos sie stanie - wykonawca jest chroniony, bo stosowal sie do wytycznych producenta. Chociaz i to nie bardzo....
Z mostkami - nie dajmy sie zwariowac, powaznie... jakies straty musza gdzies byc. A kombinowanie z 2 warstwami styropianu po to zeby nie placic 5zl do m3 za frez jest IMHO po prostu zupelnie bez sensu. Zwlaszcza ze teraz KNAUF np frezuje plyty od 50-300mm

----------


## Tomaszs131

Rowwniez u Swisspora nie ma problemu z frezowanymi plytami o podadnej przez przedmowce grubosciach.

----------


## maciej10

Własnie zakonczylem ocieplenie domu:
Sciana wyglada tak:
-solbet/gazobeton 24cm
-grunt Caparol Grunt Sylitol Konzentrat 111 10L (rozcienczony 1:1 z woda)- 137zł za 10L
-klej do przyklejania styropianu caparol capatec 190 szary -24zł za worek 25kg
-Styropian EPS 031 Fasada Extra Plus grafitowy grubosc 20 cm bez frezu  przyklejany na placki + obwodka dookola plyty styropianowe o wymiarach 1m x 2m cena 200 zł/m3
-siatka caparol pomaranczowa gramatura 160 ( rolka ma 55m2) 150zł za rolke
-klej do siatki caparol capatec 190 bialy - 28zł za worek 25kg

BEZ KOLKOWANIA

----------


## fighter1983

> Własnie zakonczylem ocieplenie domu:
> Sciana wyglada tak:
> -solbet/gazobeton 24cm
> -grunt Caparol Grunt Sylitol Konzentrat 111 10L (rozcienczony 1:1 z woda)- 137zł za 10L
> -klej do przyklejania styropianu caparol capatec 190 szary -24zł za worek 25kg
> -Styropian EPS 031 Fasada Extra Plus grafitowy grubosc 20 cm bez frezu  przyklejany na placki + obwodka dookola plyty styropianowe o wymiarach 1m x 2m cena 200 zł/m3
> -siatka caparol pomaranczowa gramatura 160 ( rolka ma 55m2) 150zł za rolke
> -klej do siatki caparol capatec 190 bialy - 28zł za worek 25kg
> 
> BEZ KOLKOWANIA


gratuluje. Przeplaciles za material. Po co bialy klej? po co 190szara do klejenia? jak mozna bylo 190S?

----------


## _olo_

Że zadam takie głupie pytanie mające nieco związek z tematem - jaki styropian grafitowy polecacie, nie mam tu na myśli izolacyjności - czy to będzie 0,03, 0,031 czy 0,033 niewielka różnica, ogólnie pytam o jakość styropianu - twardość, brak wykrzywionych płyt etc. Miałem w ręku kilka różnych styropianów białych i tu różnice w wytrzymałości potrafią być spore dla tej samej klasy styropianu, jedne są dość jednolite w strukturze, z innych, tych tanich marketowych sypią się kuleczki od patrzenia na nie.
Jak to jest z grafitem, jakieś sprawdzone i pewne marki ? Słyszałem, że grafitowy austrotherm jest naj ale i chyba cena jest naj - jakieś inne propozycje ?

----------


## fighter1983

Austrotherm, Knauf, Termoorganika. 
I Termoorganika jest teraz mega tania... wczoraj przyslali nowe warunki handlowe, gdzie grafitoiwy styropian 0,031 kosztuje w okolicach 200zl brutto a 0,032 ok 189zl brutto/m3.

----------


## _olo_

> Austrotherm, Knauf, Termoorganika. 
> I Termoorganika jest teraz mega tania... wczoraj przyslali nowe warunki handlowe, gdzie grafitoiwy styropian 0,031 kosztuje w okolicach 200zl brutto a 0,032 ok 189zl brutto/m3.


Oki, dzięki, cieszy mnie dobra opinia na temat termoorganiki i odpowiednia cena bo skład z którego brałem materiały budowlane też z fajnymi cenami właśnie tą marką handluje. Czy reszta materiałów proponowanych przez T-O do systemu ociepleń jest też warta uwagi i swojej ceny (będzie chyba tynk silikonowy) ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Oki, dzięki, cieszy mnie dobra opinia na temat termoorganiki i odpowiednia cena bo skład z którego brałem materiały budowlane też z fajnymi cenami właśnie tą marką handluje. Czy reszta materiałów proponowanych przez T-O do systemu ociepleń jest też warta uwagi i swojej ceny (będzie chyba tynk silikonowy) ?


szalu nie ma...

----------


## _olo_

Hmm, w okolicy mam jeszcze bolix no i ceresit w markecie - kpl - siatka, klej, grunt, tynk (silikon lub mineralny kornik) na styropian grafitowy termoorganiki - będzie dobrze ze względu na jakość i na zachowanie gwarancji połączenia ww. produktów ?

Z bolixem miałem kiedyś dawno temu do czynienia z klejem do styropianu i do siatki i naprawdę wydawały się dobre, tynk ceresita akryl leży u ojca na ścianach, cóż, trochę lat minęło więc chyba miał prawo mchem zarosnąć i z sadzy się ubrudzić ?

----------


## coulignon

> zwróciłbym uwagę na chemię Termo Organiki i jej system ociepleń, od roku albo lepiej mają swoją fabrykę w Pyrzycach i z rynku wiem że materiały trzymają "fason"



Co to znaczy "trzymają fason" ? To jakieś nowe pojecie z chemii?

----------


## pannawlosciach

> Co to znaczy "trzymają fason" ? To jakieś nowe pojecie z chemii?


Trzymać fason nie jest terminem chemicznym, to jak mniemam :smile:  w tym przypadku gra słów od trzymania  właściwego poziomu, ktoś, gdzieś, kiedyś powiedział, że najtrudniej tłumaczyć dowcipy :smile:

----------


## coulignon

Pytanie retoryczne. Dla Twojej informacji: przejrzałem Twoje posty i zgłosiłem do moderatora. Sprytniej niż pozostali ale nadal wali kryptoreklamą na kilometr.

----------


## miódmalina

czy lepiej kupić cały system ( trochę drożej) czy lepiej samemu go sobie skompletować ( taniejj)?

----------


## fighter1983

> czy lepiej kupić cały system ( trochę drożej) czy lepiej samemu go sobie skompletować ( taniejj)?


Jezeli masz wystarczajaca wiedze i doswiadczenie - nie ma problemu zeby samemu to zrobic, pytanie tylko czy warto ?

----------


## trailer77

> Jezeli masz wystarczajaca wiedze i doswiadczenie - nie ma problemu zeby samemu to zrobic, pytanie tylko czy warto ?


jedna bardzo ważna rzecz kup materiał od znanego producenta, to samo chemia, nie można za bardzo oszczędzać

----------


## gombro

materiały tylko znanych producentów trudno nie zgodzić się z przedmócami

----------


## Budujący Radom

Mam kilka pytan odnosnie styro grafit.
Planuję 20cm. grafitu. 
Mam ofertę w okolicznym składzie na Knayfa 0,32 za 190zł.m3
Czy to dobry wybór? Na składzie troche mi odradzaja grafit, ze bywają problemy i na 90% niektóre płyty beda krzywe. 
Co wy na to?

Kolejna rzecz to kleje. 
Ekipa wchodziła by za jakieś 1,5-2 tyg. 
Czy warto użyć kleju zimowego już. Róznica taka że moze byc stosowany od 0st.
Zwykły od 5st.
Jaki producent kleju ewentualnie.

----------


## gubik

Materiały znanych producentów, jak najbardziej, ale nie kupowane w hiper-sruper marketach. 
Bo to niestety nie ta jakość co z innego sklepu.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Krzywe płyty styropianu owszem się zdarzają ale najszybciej na nie trafisz w sezonie. Rozchodzą się wtedy jak ciepłe bułeczki.
Po za sezonem styro zdąży odleżeć zanim przyjdzie czas klejenia. Swoje styro kupiłem w styczniu zeszłego roku. 
Żadna krzywa płyta mi się nie przytrafiła. Zamówiłem wtedy 100 m3.
 Knauf to dobry wybór.

----------


## Budujący Radom

A co myslicie o klejach zimowych? boje się zeby za 2 tyg. nie zrobiło sie w okolicach zera, a zwykłe kleje są do 5st.

----------


## ziaba00

Witam, 
Potrzebuję porady. Zaczynam ocieplenie domu sciana porotherm 25 styropian 15 neothermo grafit. Kupiłem jakis czas temu po taniości klej Bolix zw do przyklejania wełny. Moje pytania czy do styropianu ten klej będzie dobry?

----------


## _olo_

> Witam, 
> Potrzebuję porady. Zaczynam ocieplenie domu sciana porotherm 25 styropian 15 neothermo grafit. Kupiłem jakis czas temu po taniości klej Bolix zw do przyklejania wełny. Moje pytania czy do styropianu ten klej będzie dobry?


Przeczytaj po prostu co na nim jest napisane. Bolix miał kiedyś bardzo dobre produkty, jak teraz nie wiem.

----------


## MatixL

zrób test - przyklej mały kawałek do ściany. jak po dniu oderwie się cały klej od ściany to znaczy że się nie nadaje - jak klej nie puści a pęknie styropian to znaczy że trzyma poprawnie.

----------


## Termo Organika

Kleje Termo Organika do styropianu produkujemy sami, spełniają wszystkie wymagania i paramtery.

----------


## kerad85

Ja wybieram pomiędzy Mapei Mapetherm do siatki a Bolix U do siatki. 

Ceny są podobne, tylko z jakiś powodów, w nowej karcie produktu Bolixa U nie ma informacji o przyczepności (w starej karcie było > 0,6 MPa i > 0,1 (rozerwanie w styro).

Przyczepność Mapei jest w ogóle z kosmosu i to chyba jest najlepszy wybór. Jutro pytam o ceny w pobliskich hurtowniach.

----------


## Greg_81

Styropian grafitowy jest tłusty i należy go przyklejać dedykowanym klejem lub klejem do wełny- wychodzi trochę taniej, trzeba pilnować fachowców podczas ocieplania aby styro nie pozostawał długo na dużym nasłonecznieniu gdyż lubi się odkształcać, najlepiej robić np jedna ścianę na gotowo ( zaciągnąc siatkę).

----------


## Slyder

czy klej do zatapiania siatki przy styropianie grafitowym też musi być dedykowany do takiego styropianu czy mogę wybrać uniwersalny ??

----------


## LDP05

w zeszłym roku dom został ocieplony styro grafitowy (nie świeciło słońce, temp. ok 15C), nałożono sitatkę i zaciągnięto klejem. Po lecie na łączeniach płyt pojawiły się klęśnięcia około 1mm - styropian się skurczył. W niektórych miejscach nawet widać delikatne pęknięcia tynku/zacierki.

Czy ktoś spotkał się z takim zjawiskiem?
Na razie celowo nie podaję jaki to styropian.
Pozdrawiam:
  AMO

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kontaktowałeś się może z producentem styro?

----------


## fighter1983

niekoniecznie wina styro.
tam jest tylko klej z siatka na chwile obecna? jezeli tak - wydlub gwozdziem klej az do styropianu (dziurka wielkosci 2x2cm nawet mniejsza)  miejsce gdzie masz pekniecia w 2-3 miejscach na budynku  i wrzuc fote.

----------


## LDP05

> niekoniecznie wina styro.
> tam jest tylko klej z siatka na chwile obecna? jezeli tak - wydlub gwozdziem klej az do styropianu (dziurka wielkosci 2x2cm nawet mniejsza)  miejsce gdzie masz pekniecia w 2-3 miejscach na budynku  i wrzuc fote.


Sprawdzaliśmy w jednym miejscu (nie mam zdjęcia), klej trzymał się styropianu, sprawdzaliśmy też czy nie ma pustki naciskając palcem - nie pękało mocniej .  Zaznaczę,  że nie są to duże pęknięcia ale jest i ich dużo, załączam zdjęcie.  Skierowałem podobne zapytanie do producenta styropianu i kleju. Szukam przyczyn.

----------


## fighter1983

Niewiele na tym zdjęciu widać. Ale z tego co widać to po prostu pęknięcia wynikające z naprezen termicznych na elewacji. To jest po prostu klej niewykończony . Czyli nie ma po prostu warstwy ostatecznej. 
Takie pęknięcia to norma przy braku wykończenia lub złym wykończeniu np... Klej pomalowany "na gładko"

----------


## LDP05

> Niewiele na tym zdjęciu widać. Ale z tego co widać to po prostu pęknięcia wynikające z naprezen termicznych na elewacji. To jest po prostu klej niewykończony . Czyli nie ma po prostu warstwy ostatecznej. 
> Takie pęknięcia to norma przy braku wykończenia lub złym wykończeniu np... Klej pomalowany "na gładko"


Tak, elewacja jest bez tynku, tylko warstwa kleju z siatką to 2-3mm,  ale przecież jest to dopuszczalne, często jest tylko malowane i nie powinno pękać.
Napisałeś "po prostu pęknięcia",  brzmią to dość dziwnie, jakby każda nie wykończona elewacja pękała bo coś bardzo pracuje pod wpływem temperatury.

Te pęknięcia są głównie na ścianie południowej, wschodnia i zachodnia posiada wyraźne łączenia płyt, czego nie ma północnej. Wnioskuję, że po wpływem temperatury następuje skurcz styropianu czego nie jest w stanie wytrzymać klej z siatką.
Pokrycie tego tynkiem da dość nie łady efekt na ścianie.

Czy to co opisuję to norma? Każda elewacja ze styropianu jest spękana?

----------


## fighter1983

to nie jest dopuszczalne. Klej nie jest warstwa wierzchnia, klej malowany tez nie jest warstwa wierzchnia. 
prosze bardzo: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=klej+malowany

jezeli chcesz "gladki" system prosze bardzo:
klej
eps
kolki+zaslepki (jak kto lubi i uwaza)
siatka 160g porzadna zatopiona w Arma Reno 700 (4,5kg/m2)
warstwa zatarta na gladko, minimum 5kg/m2 z Arma Reno700
farba

tam gdzie widac plyty najprawdopodobniej masz za cienka warstwe kleju i dlatego widac. 
z opisow - nic sie u Ciebie nie dzieje nieprzewidzianego. Wrzuciles jedno male zdjecie z ktorego ciezko cos wnioskowac. na chwile obecna diagnoza jest taka: popekalo bo musialo popekac, zawracasz ludziom glowe (producent styro i kleju) a po prostu masz to zrobione nie tak jak przewiduje producent i dziwisz sie ze nie dziala  :smile:  
jak do diesla nalejesz benzyny tez nie bedzie dzialal - podobnie jest z Twoja elewacja.

----------


## LDP05

Szanowny Panie @fighter1983
Pytałem o możliwe powody (wiele), podałeś jeden nie widząc ściany, że Wykonawca dał za mało kleju. Na jakiej podstawie taki wniosek? Zapytałeś jakie było zużycie kleju na m2 by to wywnioskować? Zmierzyłeś to na podstawie zdjęcia? *NIE* zatem wniosek jest kompletnie bezpodstawny.

Proszę wyjaśnij mi, dlaczego na forach zawsze wychodzi na to, że wykonawcy zrobili coś źle? Pustak pęka - murarz, kafelki się odklejają - kafelkarz nie umie kleić. Nigdy żaden producent, nawet jak wie o tym, nie przyzna się do wady swojego wyrobu - z oczywistych względów.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

----------


## fighter1983

Szanowny Panie LDP05 skoro sobie juz tak czapkujemy.
odpowiedz otrzymales od wieloletniego dystrybutora systemow docieplen, a jednoczesnie od firmy wykonawczej realizujacej docieplenia budynkow. Zatem dostajesz odpowiedz od 2 w 1. 
z gory zakladasz wine producenta styro, kleju etc, natomiast prawda jest taka, ze w 90% przypadkow wina lezy po stronie wykonawcy ze wzgledu na zle dobrana technologie (z czym tu mamy do czynienia) zastosowano produkty niezgodnie z ich zastosowaniem (klej plus siatka pomalowane) 
sam dostarczyles takie informacje, poproszony o bardziej szczegolowe zdjecia wrzuciles cos z czego praktycznie nic nie widac. 
opierajac sie o doswiadczenie kilkuset tysiecy m2 obsluzonych elewacji, oraz to co widzialem w swoim zyciu nalezy przypuszczac, ze w danym przypadku zostaly popelnione najczestsze wystepujace bledy. 
Ton Twojej wypowiedzi brzmi mniej wiecej tak, ajkbym co najmniej ja byl temu winien, ze Tobie elewacja peka. 
Zwroc tez uwage na slowo "najprawdopodobniej" ... 
Zadajesz pytanie, dostarczasz niepelne informacje i w miare uzupelniania przez Ciebie informacji staram sie zdiagnozowac problem. 
wykucie 2x2cm i zdjecie tego jak ulozona jest siatka, jaka grubosc ma warstwa zbrojaca i gdzie w tej wearstwie zznajduje sie siatka - znacznie by ulatwilo pomoc Tobie. 
Bo to Tobie peka - nie mnie  :smile:  i jeszcze na dodatek zamiast napisac "dzieki za pomoc - o tym nie pomyslalem" masz pretensje. Zakladasz ze winny jest material. a to jedno jest pewne - popelniono blad wykonawczy polegajacy na wbudowaniu w sposob niewlasciwy materialow, za to odpowiedzialny jest wykonawca. a skoro popelnia tak podstawowy blad - nalezy spodziewac sie wielu innych. 
Nie mniej jednak - powodzenia w rozwiazaniu problemu, tyle ze juz beze mnie.

----------


## Julius

*LDP05:* Kilka rzeczy, które przyszły mi do głowy czytając powyższe posty:
1. Sposób mocowania styropianu: Czy przyklejony na samych plackach, czy z klejem po obwodzie płyty? Brak podparcia w postaci kleju na obwodzie płyty może powodować większe jego naprężenie w tym miejscu.

2. 


> nałożono siatkę i zaciągnięto klejem


Czy siatka została zatopiona w kleju, czy, tak jak napisałeś, położona i zaciągnięta klejem?  Siatka ma być wtopiona w warstwie kleju w odległości 1/3 od jego powierzchni. Częstym błędem jest wieszanie siatki na styropianie i zaciąganie tak powieszonej siatki klejem.

3. 


> warstwa kleju z siatką to 2-3mm


Grubość 2-3 mm to ok 3-4,5kg/m2 kleju. Wg mnie to trochę mało, szczególnie gdy pozostawia się warstwę zbrojoną bez tynkowania na jakiś czas. 

4. 


> Te pęknięcia są głównie na ścianie południowej


 Styropian grafitowy ma większą odkształcalność termiczną od styropianu białego i może to być jedną z przyczyn powyższego przypadku.

5. Producent dociepleń nie przewiduje pozostawienia warstwy zbrojonej bez tynku, jako warstwy wierzchniej. Wyprawa tynkarska oprócz walorów estetycznych chroni układ przed warunkami atmosferycznymi:np. opady, zagrożenie mikrobiologiczne. 

Jeśli chodzi o odpowiedź na pytanie co spowodowało spękania to mogą to być wszystkie powyżej wymienione czynniki, jak i każdy z osobna (należało by  tu winić wykonawcę), Jakość materiałów również może mieć znaczenie: styropianu (jaki styropian), siatka (jaka siatka), klej (jaki klej?), ale tego nie wiemy.

----------


## coulignon

Panowie szanowni! 
Klej do systemu dociepleń nie nadaje się na warstwę wierzchnią. Wyścig kto zrobi tańszy klej trwa w związku z czym nie ma co się spodziewać wyszukanej jakości takiego produktu. kleje do siatki mają tylko tyle polimeru i cementu żeby nie odpadały że ściany.na warstwę wierzchnią to zdecydowanie za mało.

----------


## Balto

Do tego ilość klinkieru w cemencie można ograniczyć przez dodanie wszystkiego co się da. Np popiołów, a są i takie których pewne cementownie nie chcą z racji jego "podłych" parametrów... Można zrobić także inaczej czyli kupić osobno cement a osobno popioły "po cenie" i mieszać. Skutek równie podły...

----------


## coulignon

raczej w chemii budowlanej nie używa się popiołów ani cementów CEM II. Znam parunastu producentów, w tym koszmarnych papraków, i wszyscy używają cementy bez popiołów.

----------


## Balto

c: Używają, używają tylko że cementy kupują sobie osobno, a popioły osobno. Ja rozmawiam za to z kierowcami beczek. Oj ciekawych rzeczy można się dowiedzieć. Choćby takich, że są firmy które zamawiając cement dają do wyboru dwie lub trzy cementownie z prikazem: jedź gdzie taniej. Przecież nie uwierzysz że worek jatańszego kleju kosztuje te złote za ile go sprzedają...

----------


## KOSBUD

My nie używamy popiołów do żadnych produkowanych przez nas zapraw. Nie będę źle pisał o nieuczciwej  konkurencji, lecz nie rozumiem jak dzisiaj można kupować cement tam gdzie taniej. Nasze ceny są kontraktowane na min. kwartał. 
Do przyklejania styropianu grafitowego polecamy Termolep-S Premium https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/termolep-s-premium  na białym cemencie (bez popiołów oczywiście), który dzięki szybkiemu i mocnemu wiązaniu potrafi wybaczyć błędy wykonawcze, które nierzadko zdarzają się podczas prac z użyciem tego izolatora https://kosbud.com.pl/Montaz-styropi...nu-grafitowego

----------


## marcin225

Podepnę się pod temat. Termin robienia elewacji już niedługo. U mnie na składzie maja klej do styro Mapei Mapetherm ST. Nada się do styropianu grafitowego? Czy to w ogóle jakaś różnica jest jaki się klej weźmie?

----------


## kryzys

Na twoim miejscu nawet bym się nie zastanawiał tylko kupił dwa kartony pianki insta stik i tym kleił a workowy klej ewentualnie tylko po ta aby płyty stabilniej i szybciej kłaść ot dwa placki i ciup do ściany , pianka trzyma strasznie mocno i workowy do pięt jej nie dorasta .

----------


## agb

Jak dwa placki workowego dasz to nie dorasta. Czerwony Caparol 190 trzyma bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## Mateuzzzz

Szukam dobrego kleju do płyt grafitowych (20cm) na elewacje. Co polecicie ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Szukam dobrego kleju do płyt grafitowych (20cm) na elewacje. Co polecicie ?


przeczytac ten watek

----------


## Mateuzzzz

A miał ktoś może klej fasbud fs 02 ?

----------


## fighter1983

kochacie probowac wywazac otwarte drzwi. 
przy roznicy 2zl na worku przy zapotrzebowaniu na 50-60 workow?
a pozniej placz: odpada, wykonawca paprok... 
jeszcze raz:
1 - chlonne podloza silka/gazobeton zagruntowac
2 - uzyc kleju do styropianu a nie piochu z cementem za 12zl / 14zl worek
3 - nie potrzebne sa zadne "dedykowane" do styropianu grafitowego
4 - zgodnie ze sztuka: stosowac siatki na rusztoaniu 
5 - grafitowy styropian przechowywac w cieniu/pod plandeka itp

----------


## jarek88

Witam. Pozwolę sobie ruszyć ten temat.
Otóż planuję ocieplić dom styropianem i będę go kładł jak tylko  zamówię i przyjedzie, czyli za około tydzień.
Mamy listopad, no, prawie grudzień i pogoda jest jaka jest, ale nie mam innego wyjścia, bo WUFOŚiGW daje mi czas do końca roku.
Ściana Ytong 24cm,   Styropian będzie na 99% swisspor  lambda max 031.
Grubość najprawdopodobniej 15 cm, chociaż waham się nad 12 (wg wszystkich przeliczników do otrzymania  U<0,2 wystarczy mi  9cm styropianu).
I Tu kilka rozpaczliwych pytań:
 1. Frezować? Czy nie warto, bo mój wykonawca mówi, że np. przy 15 frez jest za mały aby pomóc, więc uzupełniać pianką będzie trzeba tak, czy siak.
 2. Cena za swisspor 031 jest niezła, ale za 032 jest  dużo nieźlejsza i przy stosunkowo niewielkiej różnicy U (ok 0.03) mogę zaoszczędzić jakieś półtora tysiąca na 240m2. Bardziej martwi mnie różnica w odporności  na rozciąganie. Czy to jest bardzo istotny czynnik? Bo człowiek chce coś zaoszczędzić, ale tam gdzie można, a niekoniecznie na siłę.
 3. Klej... Och, temat rzeka. Każda hurtownia proponuje inny, każdy jest najlepszy, a ja nie wiem który wziąć. I czy wziąć oddzielnie do siatki i klejenia czy 2 w 1?
  Przykładowe propozycje:
   - Sempre TU-200 Igloo
   - "Kraisler" - wiem, że kreisel, tylko nie do końca jaki typ.
   - Franspol
W zasadzie byłem wstępnie zdecydowany na sempre, ale nie bardzo wiem co to za marka, bo jakoś nie za wiele o niej znalazłem opinii.

W tym wątku wyczytałem parę słów o Caparol, tylko  tu też mi się mieszają rodzaje, bo chyba ze 3 rodzaje mają w nazwie "190"
Zaznaczę,  że zbliża się zima i temperatury zaraz zaczną niebezpiecznie zbliżać się do zera. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z frezowanym styropianem jest jeden problem- będziesz miał sporo odpadów. Ja postawiłem na system Caparol i jak się nie mylę do klejenia styro użyłem szarego kleju 190S.
P.S.
Przemyśl grubość ocieplenia elewacji, 15-12cm grubości styropianu to bardzo by nie napisać śmiesznie mało. Oczywiście jak na nowo budowany dom.

----------


## jarek88

Tym klejem 190s przykleje tylko  styropian czy również siatkę?

----------


## agb

Do siatki jest 190. Bez S.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tym klejem 190s przykleje tylko  styropian czy również siatkę?


Tak jak kolega wyżej napisał siatkę wtapia się w biały klej 190. Klej polecam.

----------


## jarek88

Rozumiem że jest to porządna firma skoro 2 posty po kolei i nikt nikogo nie wyzywa od kretynów więc dzięki za poradę i  lecę od rana szukać hurtowni z tym klejem.
A co moglibyście powiedzieć na resztę moich wątpliwości?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli chodzi o kwestię frezowanego styropianu to taki na elewacji właśnie mam. Faktycznie nie trzeba sporo pianować. Należy jednak  pamiętać, że jest droższy w zakupie i warto by w takim przypadku przypilnować ekipę fachowców by nie niszczyła go przy użyciu ręcznej piłki. Ja swego czasu zakupiłem za 350 zł gilotynę termiczną i zostawiłem na budowie. Przydała się ponownie przy układaniu styropianu pod ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe, a na sam koniec ją odsprzedałem.
Jeśli chodzi o kłutnie i zaśmiecanie wątków na FM to proszę zgłaszać takie przypadki nam moderatorom.
P.S.
Nie jestem pewny w jakich temperaturach można klej aplikować lepiej mieć to na uwadze, zwłaszcza, że zima za pasem.

----------


## agb

> Tak jak kolega wyżej napisał siatkę wtapia się w biały klej 190. Klej polecam.


190 jest zarówno biały jak i szary. Biały jest droższy.

----------


## fighter1983

> Rozumiem że jest to porządna firma skoro 2 posty po kolei i nikt nikogo nie wyzywa od kretynów więc dzięki za poradę i  lecę od rana szukać hurtowni z tym klejem.
> A co moglibyście powiedzieć na resztę moich wątpliwości?


no to zapraszam, bo wlasnie znalazles, obslugujemy spora czesc forumowiczow na terenie calego kraju. 
 to zarowno ze styropianem swisspor-a jak i z klejami Caparol  i Greinplast. 
z ta cena ktora masz z "wiadomej strony" tez sobie poradzimy  :smile:  
wez pod uwage ewentualnie chemie Greinplast-a ja szkalem jako alternatywy dla Caparola zarowno w handlu jak i w naszych tematach wykonawczych i ciezko bylo znalezc cos rozsadnego

Frez - wg mojej opinii jest to wymysl szatana i ten ktory go wymyslil powienien d konca swych dni o chlebie i wodzie siedziec. styropiany nie sa na tyle rowne, zeby te frezy sie dobrze zlozyly. lepiej krawedz prosta i piana niskoprezna pomiedzy plyty.

0,031 vs 0,032 - poza cena faktycznie 0,031 jest duzo lepsza, ale przy takich roznicach w cenie aktualnie - raczej 0,032 bym wybieral

na ytonga uklad warstw w Caparol: 
grunt 111
klej 190s (lub na bogato 190 szara - aleto troche bez sensu) 
styropian 
kolki+zaslepki
siatka 160g/m2
klej 190 (szary lub bialy) 
Putzgrund610 
tynk (najbardziej populatrny AMphisilan FP) lub cos fajniejszego Thermosan NQG FP lub Carbopor FP 

w greinplast:
grunt U
klej KS
styropian
kolki+zaslepki
siatka 
klej K 
Grunt XP 
Tynki: TXB lub TNB

----------


## jarek88

Dzięki kolego fighter1983. Dwoma telefonami, w sumie 5 minut rozmowy i dowiedziałem się czego, ile jakiego i po co potrzebuję. Oby więcej takich ludzi, którym nie zależy tylko  na tym aby wypchnąć jak najwięcej  towaru, tylko dają alternatywny wybór produktu z wykazem wad i zalet. 
Po robocie zajrzę i opiszę jak się sprawdza ten greinplast.
Pozdrawiam i czekam na materiał  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki kolego fighter1983. Dwoma telefonami, w sumie 5 minut rozmowy i dowiedziałem się czego, ile jakiego i po co potrzebuję. Oby więcej takich ludzi, którym nie zależy tylko  na tym aby wypchnąć jak najwięcej  towaru, tylko dają alternatywny wybór produktu z wykazem wad i zalet. 
> Po robocie zajrzę i opiszę jak się sprawdza ten greinplast.
> Pozdrawiam i czekam na materiał


spoko  :smile:  Konrad widze pieknie ogarnia  :big tongue:  
ja ostatnio mam strasznie malo czasu na forum i tematy handlowe - strasznie mnie budowy teraz czasowo absorbuja i wpadam od czasu do czasu zarowno do firmy jak i na forum. 
rozumiem, ze skorzystales z naszej oferty  :smile:  dzieki i daj znac  :smile:

----------


## jarek88

Minęło nieco czasu ale już zakończyłem docieplanie. Greinplast to jest to. Mój wykonawca podchodził bardzo sceptycznie do tego kleju. Zwłaszcza po wymieszaniu pierwszego worka, jak okazało się, że jest brązowy. Gość  stwierdził, że na glinę to on kleił nie będzie i co  za szajs kupiłem. Ale jak już była paleta kleju na placu, to trzeba było coś z nim robić, więc mimo stękania i marudzenia wziął się majster za robotę. Jak rozmawiałem z nim dzień później, to zawzięcie dopytywał skąd ten klej wytrzasnąłem bo "no takim cudem to jeszcze nie robił". Ja się tam nie znam na tym i dla mnie klej to klej, ale gość się srogo podjarał. Że super się miesza, dobrze się pracuje, a na drugi dzień twardy jak beton. Jeśli chodzi o klej do siatki z tej firmy to opinia wykonawcy była mniej więcej  taka: "no klej jak klej, dobry jest, nie jest zły."
 W związku z powyższym myślę, że mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Greinplasta. Bo sami wiecie, że majster musi obowiązkowo narzekać na towar, chyba że sam go kupuje. A skoro mój zachwalał, to już coś znaczy. Pozdrawiam  i jeszcze raz dzięki chłopaki z  MedBUD!

----------


## fighter1983

> Pozdrawiam  i jeszcze raz dzięki chłopaki z  MedBUD!


Równiez dziekujemy  :smile:  
Niech sluzy teraz przez lata elewacja. 
A majster jak taki zadowolniony to smialo mozna mu dac na nas namiary - chetnie nawiazemy wspolprace, bo jak widac - na terenie calego kraju bezproblemowo jestesmy w stanie obsluzyc kompletne elewacje.

----------


## kryzys

Ja wolałem nie ryzykować i dlatego kleiłem piankami istastick oraz tytan eos ale też dlatego że sam byłem do roboty.

----------


## e_nygma

Witam
odświeżę temat o wybór kleju do przyklejania styropianu grafitowego.

Czym się kierujecie wybierając klej, jaki wybieracie.
Będę sam ocieplał, stary dom ociepliłem z 10 lat temu klejem z casto jakim nie wiem ale nadal się trzyma  więc nie każdy z marketu jest zły.
Mam dylemat , nie chcę złego ale na najdroższy też szkoda pieniędzy, bo i tak gwarancji brak.

Patrzę się po lokalnych składach co mają bo koszt dostawy na budowę zerowy lub niski , zawsze można doskoczyć i dokupić jak braknie , ale nie wszystkich producentów mają.
druga opcja zamówić gdzieś w necie ale wtedy koszt dostawy duży bo to transport 2000kg .

co polecacie ze średniej półki cenowej a dobrej jakości, "dobrej". znam często podawane cap , sto i grein  ale u mnie w okolicy nie ma , jest weber , nawet promocja w casto za KS126 po 31, 48 taniej niż na składzie, mają również baumita i alpola / tego ostatniego polecają że Polski i dobry klej , dużo sprzedają i brak reklamacji/, niestety żadnych opinii na necie . Inny skład ma termo organikę w dobrej cenie TO KU  .

Caparol jest po środku cenowo  ale transport , greinplast tak jak weber  drogi , pierwszy transport drugi na miejscu, alpol na miejscu ale nic nie wiem o nim , TO TO KU cena dobra , opinie też raczej ,

----------


## fighter1983

Greinplast KS - 23 z groszami, z dostawa na budowe w dowolne miejsce w kraju przy wysylce bezposrednio z fabryki, dhl 24/48h

----------


## brencik

https://isum.pl/wp-content/uploads/2...biale_duze.jpg

----------


## e_nygma

Greinplast KS do styropianu ale do zatapiania siatki już trzeba z włóknami ,greinplast K sporo droższy , caparol tańszy ale ostatnio go odradzasz, 
Jaki koszt dostawy po 40 worków każdego? Bo za darmo raczej nie dowiozą . Nie wiem co zrobić.
Greinplast czy caparol dostawa z fabryki
Weber , TO , i alpol na miejscu   z tym że weber najdroższy .
Następnie będzie taki sam dylemat z tynkiem co i skąd wziąć

----------


## fighter1983

greinplast dowioza dhlka z winda na swoj koszt 
no klej do siaty greina tani nie jest  :big grin:  to fakt
z tynkiem masz to samo - bez problemu dostawa bezposrednia

----------


## e_nygma

Skoro dostawa gratis to prawie mnie przekonało, ale jakby jeszcze klej greinplast K był w cenie caparola

----------


## fighter1983

> Skoro dostawa gratis to prawie mnie przekonało, ale jakby jeszcze klej greinplast K był w cenie caparola


tak pieknie juz nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## maciek8805

Pytanie o opinie Drogich Forumowiczów:

Planuję dać na elewację styropian grafitowy SWISSPOR EPS 032 PLUS fasada o grubości 25 cm (jedna płyta, bez frezów).
Będę ocieplać dom parterowy o wysokości maksymalnej 4 m n.p.t. 
Zasadniczo nie planuję kołkowania - kołki dam tylko na rogach budynki i przy oknach - dla pewności, tudzież świętego spokoju.

W składzie budowlanym oferują mi zaprawę klejową Weber base Uni S. Czy to dobry klej, a tym samym dobry wybór?
Styropian będę kładł samodzielnie metodą ramka + 6/8 placków.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

